# Tank (die 1...000 ste)



## worldscorpio (31. Juli 2010)

hallo zusammen, ein besonderes hallo an unsere dds (insbesondere die mit "bomb"- fähigkeiten).

ich bin mir bewusst das dieses thema bis zum erbrechen durchgekaut ist, aber ich wunder mich immerwieder warum nichts passiert.
tanks, egal welche klasse, haben (neben ihrem spott) vielfätige möglichkeiten um aggro aufzubauen.
und sie haben viele möglichkeiten einen kampf zu überstehen.

aber: SIE SIND KEIN GAMEMASTER. 
(zur erklärung: wäre ein tank ein gamemaster würde er eine instanz von vorne bis zum endboss laufen und sagen: ihr könnt jetzt kommen und bomben, ich habe die aggro)

als tank braucht man resourcen um aggro aufzubauen: mana, runenmacht, wut sucht es euch aus jenachdem welchen tank ihr habt
im gegensatz zum dd ist es für einen tank sehr wichtig auf seine resourcen zu achten. (keine wut (mana, runenmacht) keine styles => kein aggro.

nehmen wir jetzt ein beispiel:
kriegertank (ICC- Equpied) geht in eine instanz, rushed in eine 5er mobgruppe und versucht aggro zu halten.
dds: mage bombt, dk legt tod und verfall, hexer macht was weis ich nicht was.
endergebniss: alle 3 dds tod, tank und heiler zergen die gruppe down.
(ich rede nicht von den 3 ICC- instanzen)

falls das bis zu euch dds noch nicht durchgedrungen ist: 
- es gibt sowas wie focus dmg
- es gibt sowas wie aggro- reduzierende fähigkeiten
- und man sollte analysieren bevor man bombt (elite mobs => warten mit bomben / alles andere egal)

WARUM? :

bleiben wir beim krieger tank: 2 möglichkeiten um wut aufzubauen:
1. schaden machen: (nicht wirklich)
2. schaden bekommen ( jop )
(remember: keine wut => keine styles => kein aggro)

Fazit:
(GS ausser acht lassend)
bomben ja, aber erst wenn der tank soweit ist oder ihr selbstmordgefährdet seid.

BTW: soweit ich das interpretiere ist dieses thema in catalysm wieder sehr aktuell. ich habe da sowas gehört wie: wir werden die cc- fähigkeiten erweitern und in den vordergrund treten lassen. so oder so ähnlich.


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Juli 2010)

Sorry, aber einen (ICC-Equipten) Tank, der in einer Hero die Aggro von 3-5 Mobs nicht halten kann, habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt. Vor allem, dass dann alle 3 DD's gestorben sind, naja, ist dann aber auch ne verdammt schlechte Idee vom Heiler sich "nur" auf den Tank zu konzentrieren.

Ohne Mana machen auch die DD's keinen Schaden => keine Aggro, darauf passen auch viele Tanks nicht auf, aber wen interessiert das schon?


----------



## Kontrax (31. Juli 2010)

bin momentan auch tank (Druide) und wenn mich die dd´s mal net antanken lassen is es eigentlich egal dann haben sie die aggro und sterben aber die meisten heiler bei mir in einer rnd instanz sind so gut die halten auch die stoffies oben wenn se net mehr als 1mob haben


----------



## Zanny (31. Juli 2010)

Wenn ihr Aggro verliert und dann auch noch die Mobs nicht rechtzeitig wieder ranholt liegt das an eurer Unfähigkeit und nicht an den DDs


----------



## Vadesh (31. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß nicht genau wie es beim Todesritter und Druiden aussieht, aber wer als Icc-Equipter Krieger- oder Palatank nicht die Aggro von 5 Mobs halten kann, der muss wohl durch ICC gezogen worden sein.
Der Burst-AE-Schaden von Todesrittern ist nicht hoch, Tod und Verfall macht nicht wirklich viel Schaden und bis die Krankheiten auf allen Mobs ticken dauerts auch eine Weile.
Wenn der Magier Aggro zieht und keinen Eisblock macht, tja Pech gehabt. Muss er wohl sterben, wobei die meisten Heiler absolut kein Problem damit haben, wenn der ein oder andere DD einen Mob an der Backe kleben hat.


----------



## Fares75 (31. Juli 2010)

Lass die DDs verrecken. Gold muss ausgegeben werden wegen Inflation!
Ich freu mich immer wenn DDs verrecken, und lach mir ins Fäustchen wie Blöd die sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein guter Tipp: Absichtlich immer 1-2 DDs verrecken lassen!
Das macht Spass!


----------



## Chillers (31. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Aggro verliert und dann auch noch die Mobs nicht rechtzeitig wieder ranholt liegt das an eurer Unfähigkeit und nicht an den DDs



also im mjom latscht man doch da durch als DD, auch wenn man als DD mal aggro hat. Jedenfalls in den Inis.
Wird kaum mehr gemault vom tank und ansonsten haut´s der heiler ´raus.


----------



## Toxxical (31. Juli 2010)

Was ich am schlimmsten finde ist, das es Tanks gibt die einen mob anhauen, weiterlaufen und man den mob dann im focus hat. 
Man bekommt Aggro und da sind dann diese Tanks die sich zu fein sind die Aggro wieder zu holen, weil sie ja sagen, wer overnuked ist selber schuld. 
Tanks die sich beschweren, können nicht Tanken und benutzen als ausrede das die DDs schuld sind.


----------



## Chillers (31. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Was ich am schlimmsten finde ist, das es Tanks gibt die einen mob anhauen, weiterlaufen und man den mob dann im focus hat.
> Man bekommt Aggro und da sind dann diese Tanks die sich zu fein sind die Aggro wieder zu holen, weil sie ja sagen, wer overnuked ist selber schuld.
> Tanks die sich beschweren, können nicht Tanken und benutzen als ausrede das die DDs schuld sind.



Renn´einfach zum tank. Fast automatisch wird dir der mob abgenommen. Der tank macht da wieder Donnerknall oder so im best. rhythmus und dein mob ist dabei.


----------



## Toxxical (31. Juli 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Renn´einfach zum tank. Fast automatisch wird dir der mob abgenommen. Der tank macht da wieder Donnerknall oder so im best. rhythmus und dein mob ist dabei.



Das ist nur schwer, wenn der mob einen killt bevor man zum Tank kommt.


----------



## Vanitra (31. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Was ich am schlimmsten finde ist, das es Tanks gibt die einen mob anhauen, weiterlaufen und man den mob dann im focus hat.Man bekommt Aggro und da sind dann diese Tanks die sich zu fein sind die Aggro wieder zu holen, weil sie ja sagen, wer overnuked ist selber schuld.Tanks die sich beschweren, können nicht Tanken und benutzen als ausrede das die DDs schuld sind.


Richtig so, würde dich in dem Fall auch verrecken lassen wenn du nicht mitdenken kannst. Wenn die Mobs weit auseinander stehen, dann lauf ich zum ersten und hau den an und dann zum nächsten und hol mir noch per Spot den 3. und 4. dazu und dann binde ich alle an mich. Wenn der DD meint er müsse gleich auf den ersten Mob Fulldmg losgehen, obwohl man noch am zusammensammeln der Mobs ist, dann ist das halt Pech und in solchen Fällen lauf ich als Tank einfach weiter und las ihn machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (31. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Das ist nur schwer, wenn der mob einen killt bevor man zum Tank kommt.



k, habe mage oder priest, da schilde ich oder dispergiere. Und dann auf zum tank. Manchmal Hurtigkeitstrank. Klappt eigentlich immer. 
Und wenn ich merke, dass ich Bockmist gebaut habe, verzichte ich denn auf items für Verkauf/Entz. als Gegenleistung.


----------



## Toxxical (31. Juli 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> k, habe mage oder priest, da schilde ich oder dispergiere. Und dann auf zum tank. Manchmal Hurtigkeitstrank. Klappt eigentlich immer.
> Und wenn ich merke, dass ich Bockmist gebaut habe, verzichte ich denn auf items für Verkauf/Entz. als Gegenleistung.



Aha du versuchst nur zu umschreiben das die Leute sich alle Knöpfe verrenken sollten und der Tank keinen Handschlag zu tun haben sollte. Die Tanks müssen reagieren und im Normalfall nicht die dds.
Außerdem haben die Talente auch Abklingenzeiten und wenn der Tank nicht reagiert, bekommt man den mob nicht los, der einen vielleicht auch noch benommen macht.
Der letzte Satz wirkt so, als wenn man sich als DD, wie der Hauptschuldige fühlen muss und eine Leistung abringen muss die nicht mal irgendwer bemerkt, außer man schreibt es im Chat.


----------



## sarika (31. Juli 2010)

aggro ist legendär, und beim aufheben (finden) gebunden. wer sie hat muß selber mit klar kommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne mal im ernst, ich habe schon lange keinen tank mehr gehabt, der die aggro in irgend einer random hero nicht halten konnte (ausgenommen neulinge, aber von denen reden wir nicht). ein krieger kann sich vor dem kampf wut hohlen über berserkerwut (glaub so heißt es, spiele keinen krieger), der bär genauso, der pala schaut das sein mana voll ist und der dk rennt am besten immer gleich weiter, dann verliert er nicht allzuviel runenmacht....pala und dk spiel ich selbst als tank, von daher weiß ich das es beim dk am anfang in der ini immer etwas holpriger ist, sprich 2-3 cooldowns abwarten und man kann draufrotzen als dd, da klaut einem fast keiner mehr die aggro ( es sei denn ein dd der schon icc 25er hero equipt voll hat, aber die rennen auch selten noch durch inis). als pala, auch einfach, pullen mit schild (trifft 3 gegner), dann ran und als erstes den hammer werfen (trifft mit der entsprechenden glyphe 4 gegner) und dann durchtabben und eventuell noch einem ein schild in die f... hauen. sowas kriegen die meisten im schlaf hin. und falls es sich mal um untote handeln sollte, am besten noch heiliger zorn rein schmeißen und keiner kann so einfach mal die aggro klauen. krieger und bär hab ich nie gespielt, von daher hab ich keine eigene erfahrung, aber bei meinen gildenkollegen war es bisher auch nie ein problem mit der wut.
sprich der TE macht entweder etwas falsch, oder nutz die wut nicht optimal, die er zu kampfbeginn hat. sprich schockwelle, donnerknall ect, damit hast du die mobs meist an dir kleben und kannst dann deine rota durchziehen. wenn natürlich schon draufgeballert wir, bevor der tank an der gruppe ist, dann läßt man die entsprechenden dds einfach sterben, und versucht sich und den heiler zu retten. fertig aus, und da kommt dan der anfangssatz zum tragen...

ich denke einfach mal, tanks sollten einfach auch mal auf ihre umgebung und mitspieler achten, und die dds auch mal ein wenig rücksich auf den tank nehmen, dann klappt das auch mit dem ZUSAMMENspiel. und die heiler sind nicht nach jeder 3. ini vollkommen gestresst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




liebe grüße sarika


----------



## Toxxical (31. Juli 2010)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Richtig so, würde dich in dem Fall auch verrecken lassen wenn du nicht mitdenken kannst. Wenn die Mobs weit auseinander stehen, dann lauf ich zum ersten und hau den an und dann zum nächsten und hol mir noch per Spot den 3. und 4. dazu und dann binde ich alle an mich. Wenn der DD meint er müsse gleich auf den ersten Mob Fulldmg losgehen, obwohl man noch am zusammensammeln der Mobs ist, dann ist das halt Pech und in solchen Fällen lauf ich als Tank einfach weiter und las ihn machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erstens hab ich nichts von Fulldmg gesagt und Zweitens ist normal immer der erste vom Tank anvisierte mob Fokustarget und sollte auch entsprechend Angegriffen, Angetankt sein. 
Erzähl mir jetzt nichts anderes.


----------



## Headsick (31. Juli 2010)

Leute, geht mit einer Prise Hirn und einem Hauch Gefühl in die Instanzen...


----------



## Chillers (31. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Aha du versuchst nur zu umschreiben das die Leute sich alle Knöpfe verrenken sollten und der Tank keinen Handschlag zu tun haben sollte. Die Tanks müssen reagieren und im Normalfall nicht die dds.
> Außerdem haben die Talente auch Abklingenzeiten und wenn der Tank nicht reagiert, bekommt man den mob nicht los, der einen vielleicht auch noch benommen macht.
> Der letzte Satz wirkt so, als wenn man sich als DD, wie der Hauptschuldige fühlen muss und eine Leistung abringen muss die nicht mal irgendwer bemerkt, außer man schreibt es im Chat.



Welche Klasse spielst du denn?

Und ich passe nicht immer, sondern wenn ich mal Bockmist gemacht habe. Merkt man ja schon als DD.
Ansonsten, wenn der tank gar nicht hört (mtw. kann er alles tanken, auch vorrennen soweit er und die grp. gut ist) und Stress verursacht, sage ich das. 
Aber das passiert mir im mom nur sehr selten, das wollte ich sagen.

edit/ ich bitte oft drum (PdC, GvS->Berg) zu marken, das erleichtert einiges


----------



## Toxxical (31. Juli 2010)

Ich werde hier jetzt auch nichts mehr gegenkommentieren, da es einfach nur nervig ist immer auf die Mimimi Tanks zu antworten, die ihr unrecht verteidigen wollen.


----------



## Contemptio (31. Juli 2010)

Ich bomb als Jäger auch immer was das Zeug hält, jedoch hält der Tank meistens die Aggro...wenn das mal nicht der Fall ist, Totstellen ftw :> In so billigen heroes funktioniert es und warum sollte man unnötig Zeit verschwenden, die mobs einzeln zu zergen?^^


----------



## AjaxXx (31. Juli 2010)

lern tanken, dann musst du nicht weinen.


----------



## *-*-WingZero-*-* (31. Juli 2010)

Fares75 schrieb:


> Lass die DDs verrecken. Gold muss ausgegeben werden wegen Inflation!
> Ich freu mich immer wenn DDs verrecken, und lach mir ins Fäustchen wie Blöd die sind
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist mal ein Assi verhalten abr sags keinem weiter abr s gibt auch so imbba tanks die warten bis der heal mana recovert sondern einfach nur pulln pulln pulln und dann heißt es BLAME the Healer!

Es kann vorkommen das ab und zu ein DD stirbt aber sie absichtlich sterben lassen ist ja auch nicht so fein...aber back to topic leider gibt es DDs die den Tank ned antanken lassen und einfach drauf bomben und dann herum flamen wenn die gruppe wiped das sag ich selber schuld meine lieben DDs ^^


Wer rechtschreib fehler findet darf sie behalten ^^


----------



## Tikume (31. Juli 2010)

Es gibt wirklich erstaunlich viele DD's die offenbar nicht mal das kleine 1x1 des Gruppenspiels beherrschen.

Als Tank kann man da oft nur den Kopf schütteln und den Idioten paarmal verrecken lassen oder gleich aus der Gruppe kicken. An DD-Nachschub mangelt es ja nun nicht.


----------



## Korgor (31. Juli 2010)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> nehmen wir jetzt ein beispiel:
> kriegertank (ICC- Equpied) geht in eine instanz, rushed in eine 5er mobgruppe und versucht aggro zu halten.
> dds: mage bombt, dk legt tod und verfall, hexer macht was weis ich nicht was.
> endergebniss: alle 3 dds tod, tank und heiler zergen die gruppe down.
> (ich rede nicht von den 3 ICC- instanzen)



Sry, totales Fail!
Ich schaffe mit meinem Warri 7+ Mobs (bei Castern natürlich etwas schwerer).
Donnerknall, Schockwelle, Spalten und niemand zieht Aggro.
Wenn das kein Krieger hinbekommt, soll er doch bitte "zu" Hause gehen.



Tikume schrieb:


> Als Tank kann man da oft nur den Kopf schütteln und den Idioten paarmal verrecken lassen


Das ist mein Favorit, vorallem wenn sie meinen, sie wären Tank.


----------



## *-*-WingZero-*-* (31. Juli 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Sry, totales Fail!
> Ich schaffe mit meinem Warri 7+ Mobs (bei Castern natürlich etwas schwerer).
> Donnerknall, Schockwelle, Spalten und niemand zieht Aggro.
> Wenn das kein Krieger hinbekommt, soll er doch bitte "zu" Hause gehen.
> ...



LoL


Es gibt viele MDDs die sich als Tank anmelden aber eins versteh ich nicht warum wird hier über DDs geflamet?

Ich mein es gibt mehr als genug leute ohne hirn sowhl Tanks wie auch DDs und das ewige flamen ist zum kotzen ehrlich jz wenn die dich DDs nerven dann mach keine inis mehr punkt aus


----------



## Korgor (31. Juli 2010)

*-*-WingZero-*-* schrieb:


> LoL
> 
> 
> Es gibt viele MDDs die sich als Tank anmelden aber eins versteh ich nicht warum wird hier über DDs geflamet?
> ...


Ich rede von S-Priests / Mages, die meinen alles pullen zu müssen, bevor gebufft wurde.
Die werden gnadenlos verrecken.

Und wegen deinem sowohl DD´s als auch Tanks ohne Hirn:
Ich sehe mehr hirnlose DD´s als Tanks herumlaufen.
Denn als Tank muss man schließlich ein bisschen mehr können als nur drauf zu hauen.

Und ein kleiner Tipp von mir, kauf dir bitte einen [Duden 2010].
Wie ich Menschen hasse, die nicht auf Groß- oder Kleinschreibung achten...
Oder kein Punkt und Komma setzen können.

Edit:
Ja, ich liebe es mit Rechtschreibung zu flamen.


----------



## Rêddi (31. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spiele selbst einen Krieger-tank und kann dein Problem absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Es ist extrem einfach in Hero-inzen die aggro zu halten (das kann ich mit 100%iger Sicherheit über die Klassen Krieger, Pala und Dudu sagen, beim dk weiß ichs nicht genau). Ansonsten machst du entweder gewaltig etwas falsch oder hast (entschuldige bitte aber anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären) einfach sehr wenig skill und know how was deinen tank-char angeht. Es gibt für den icc-equippten tank eigentlich nur 2 sorten von hero-inzen (zumindest sehen das alle mir bekannten tanks so) Sorte 1: Die Bomb-inzen als bestes Bsp. dient hier wohl Gun'drak oder auch Feste Drak'tharon, wo immer mehrere bzw soviele gruppen wie es zu verkraften ist (bei mir sind es meist 3-5, außer die Aufstellung von Bossen und Gruppen zwingt mich weniger zu pullen) zusammengezogen werden und wie der Name schon sagt, weggebombt werden. Hierbei ist der Gebrauch (kleinerer) cd´s anzuraten, falls man dem Heiler a) außer range gelaufen ist oder der Heiler b) über nicht allzugutes equip verfügt. Außerdem möchte ich auf den 1. comment von Toxxical eingehen (sorry, kanns grad net zitieren hab mich grad erst angemeldet und is mein erster post, find´s demnächst heraus, wie´s geht =)). Es ist extrem nervig wenn ich als tank (z.b. in feste drak'tharon) plane direkt am anfang die ersten 4 gruppen zusammenzuziehen und die dd´s dann direkt anfangen focusdmg zu machen sobald ich am allerersten mob angelangt bin (auch wenn ich vorher schreibe, dass ich viel pullen will). Hier lasse ich im zweifellsfall auch dem dd die aggro und ziehe meinen ursprünglichen pull-plan durch. Hier so etwas wie tank-Ausrede zu schreiben ist in meinen augen einfach lächerlich...natürlich könnte ich umdrehen und dir den mob abnehmen aber warum?, es kostet nur unnötig Zeit. Naja kommen wir nun zur 2. sorte der hero-Inztanzen. Hierbei handelt es sich um die Inztanzen, die durch Beschwörungen der mobs im Inztanzverlauf einen großflächigen pull verhindern (z.b. hdz4, violette festung) hier kann man (und sollte man auch, wenn der heiler nicht grade das allerletzte equip hat) als tank einfach schnell in sein dd equipment schlüpfen und so tanken dass gibt a) mehr ressourcen was ja dein problem zu sein scheint @ TE und b) fährt man so auch (ich als kriegertank zumindest) an die 6k dps, was nocheinmal eine Zeitersparnis mit sich bringt ;> Bin gern für Fragen und/oder Anregungen/Beschwerden zu begeistern, wenn diese gerechtfertigt sind ;P


----------



## *-*-WingZero-*-* (31. Juli 2010)

*-*-WingZero-*-* schrieb:


> LoL
> 
> 
> Es gibt viele MDDs die sich als Tank anmelden aber eins versteh ich nicht warum wird hier über DDs geflamet?
> ...



LoooL


Ehrlich gesagt Interessiert mich nicht was du hasst!

ja ja ja nach deiner meihnung muss ein DD nix drauf haben einfach drauf hauen gell?

Anscheinend hat man dir zu oft auf dein plattenhelm drauf gekloppt...


----------



## Tikume (31. Juli 2010)

Ich denke es geht nicht darum dass er keine aggro hält sondern um eindeutig dummes Verhalten der DDs.

An Platz 1 stehen bei mir die DDs die einfach selbst pullen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Klar kann man als Tank in die Bresche springen und die Kastanien aus dem Feuer holen, aber ich akzeptiere so ein Verhalten auf Dauer nicht.

Jemand anderes meinte dass er nach Donnerknall, Schockwelle und Spalten die Aggro hat. Soviel Zeit hat man oft nicht mal. Damit das funktioniert muss man eben die Mobs zusammenziehen und wenn der DD dafür sorgt dass die Mobs noch vor dem Donnerknall sonstwohin rennen macht es das Ganze nur unnötig schwer.

Ich kann akzeptieren dass jemand mal Mist baut oder zu übermütig ist, aber nicht wenn das dauernd und mit voller Absicht passiert.

Man sollte ebenfalls daran denken dass nicht jeder Tank ICC equipped ist. Mein aktueller Krieger ist erst seit 2 Tagen 80 und dementsprechend umso mehr auf eine Spielweise angewiesen wo zumindest ein Funken Hirn im Spiel ist.

Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen auch mal eine andere Rolle auszuprobieren als DD. Man merkt sehr schnell wie man seinen Mitspielern das Leben erleichtern kann.


----------



## Korgor (31. Juli 2010)

*-*-WingZero-*-* schrieb:


> *Hier steht Mist*


Keine Sorge, ich habe meinen Krieger schonmal als DD gespielt.
Sowie Jäger, Magier, Paladin, Priester, Schamane, Schurke, Todesritter und Druide (Hexenmeister ist nichts für mich).
Priester zwar nur auf 70 bis zum T5 Content (Rest sind 80er).
Und ja, man muss nur draufhauen und nichts denken.
Und nein, ich war kein Casual. Ich habe genügend geraidet.


----------



## Zanny (31. Juli 2010)

Tanken ist einfach weil Aggro sowieso kein Problem ist (bzw. sein sollte).

Schaden machen ist einfach weil man einfach seine Rotation runterfährt.

Heilen ist einfach weil man einfach den Heilt der gerade lowhp hat.


Im PvE gibts nichts schweres.


----------



## Tikume (31. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Im PvE gibts nichts schweres.



Umso schlimmer wenn einige Leute bereits daran scheitern, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WedeNoz (31. Juli 2010)

ROFL *lachflash*

1. L2P
2. wenns nicht klapt /quit (Alt+F4 soll helfen)
3. das hier ist WOTLK (!!!!!!!!) zu classic konntest du mimimimi machen vonwegen aggro... aber bei wotlk... rofl -.-" die tanks haben massig an aggro, mehr als sie jemals hatten.

wenn du jetzt schon wegen der aggro rumheulst, wie soll des dann in cataclysm sein? ach weißt du noch garnicht? tjo dann mal fix erzählt: blizz fummelt an der aggro rum so dass diese wieder eine rolle spielt! <-- heißt soviel wie, wie oben schon gesagt, dass die aggro momentan mit wotlk vieeeeel zu stark ist.

also echt mal... 
ich hab selbst n tank, als twink... 4,8k GS hat der, bzw n bissl pdk zeugs und random epics blub und ich halte ohne probleme gegen 6k gs, icc equipte, dmg geile aoe spammer die aggro.
und nein... ich bin kein gamemaster... ich bin normal... bzw: THIS is wrath of the lichking!

la li lu...
guts nächtle und l2p your class 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (31. Juli 2010)

WedeNoz schrieb:


> wenn du jetzt schon wegen der aggro rumheulst, wie soll des dann in cataclysm sein? ach weißt du noch garnicht? tjo dann mal fix erzählt: blizz fummelt an der aggro rum so dass diese wieder eine rolle spielt! <-- heißt soviel wie, wie oben schon gesagt, dass die aggro momentan mit wotlk vieeeeel zu stark ist.



Mit Cataclym könnte es dann auch vielleicht wieder heissen CCen statt AEn.  Surprise Surprise.
Das würde allerdings viele Spieler überfordern.


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (31. Juli 2010)

Ich verstehe es ja wenn ein frisch 80er Tank Probleme hat gegen ICCequippte Spieler Aggro zu halten... Aber ein ICC equippter Tank der des nicht schafft... Zieh einfach Teile vom Offgear an und pulle 2-3 Gruppen -> Mehr Dmg (und auch Aggro nebenbei) als 90% der Afkfernguckennebenbeidds im Dungeonfinder. Mache keine Pausen zwischen den Gruppen, bevor die erste down ist charge schon in die nächste -> Bist immer als erster am Mob und hälst die Aggro wenn du nicht total verplant bist. DDs müssen ab und zu Mana reggen wayne lass sie hinten sitzen und pulle weiter. Wenn der Heiler mehr als 4k GS hat achte auch nicht aufs Heilermana er hat eh immer genug und langweilt sich eh beim ICCequippten Tank. Sollte er Manaprobleme haben ist er einfach nur schlecht und sag ihm er soll mal seine Manareggcds benutzen oder kein Mana beim mitbomben verschwenden. Ach ja nur bei Castermobs solltest die schon ab und zu down hauen da die immer hinten zurück bleiben sonst. Ich spreche natürlich von den 200er Inis nicht die ICC5er...

Blöde Frage was machst überhaupt mit ICCEquip noch in einer 5er Ini?


----------



## *-*-WingZero-*-* (31. Juli 2010)

ja das gute classic zeiten feling kommt zurück mir cata wenn man ein wenig klassenverstädniss hat klaut man ned dem tank aggro so ist das

ich spiel neben meinen shadow einen hunter mit irreführung und todstellen geht alles ohne problem
^^


----------



## Darkblood-666 (31. Juli 2010)

Ohja erweitern wir diesen drastisch verallgemeinernden Thread noch mit ein paar belehrungen für Tanks im speziellen, da ja alle Tanks zu kurzsichtig sind um auf Manabalken zu achten und immer mal munter weiter pullen. 
Ausserdem diese fiesen Heiler, die Hexer immer vom Suizid abhalten und so oder so zu dumm zum heilen sind allesamt.
Nun muss nur noch jemand jede einzelene Klasse zusammenscheissen und es wird garantiert JEDER Spieler Weltklasse spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *-*-WingZero-*-* (31. Juli 2010)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Ohja erweitern wir diesen drastisch verallgemeinernden Thread noch mit ein paar belehrungen für Tanks im speziellen, da ja alle Tanks zu kurzsichtig sind um auf Manabalken zu achten und immer mal munter weiter pullen.
> Ausserdem diese fiesen Heiler, die Hexer immer vom Suizid abhalten und so oder so zu dumm zum heilen sind allesamt.
> Nun muss nur noch jemand jede einzelene Klasse zusammenscheissen und es wird garantiert JEDER Spieler Weltklasse spielen
> 
> ...



endlich mal einer der das gleiche denkt wie ich!


----------



## Ayolan (31. Juli 2010)

Und Ihr DD's wundert Euch warum so wenige einen Tank spielen wollen? Durch solche Typen ist es mir auch vergangen zu tanken. Ihr lasst einen Neuling ja nicht die Erfahrungen sammeln, die es für einen guten Tank nun mal braucht. Und von Antanken lassen haben auch die wenigsten was gehört.

Aber immer schön dem Tank die Schuld geben. Wie schön war's doch zu BC-Zeiten.


----------



## mendozino (31. Juli 2010)

Alleine die Verteilung der Klassen (Tanks, Heiler, DDs) zeigt schon auf, dass die breite Masse DDs spielt. Ein Tank muss mitdenken, ein Heiler muss mitdenken. Ein DD sollte mitdenken, 90% davon tuns nicht und sind einfach schlecht. Und ich weiss wovon ich rede, bin selber "hauptberuflich" DD.
Ich spiele schon von Anfang an WOW und hab inzwischen 11 Chars auf 80. 4 davon sind Tanks, ein DK, ein Druide, ein Krieger und ein Pala.
Es ist eigentlich unmöglich einen Tank als Tank zu equippen. Ich ging als frischer 80er Pala in die Inis und hab ein Makro gebaut, "bitte liebe DDs, lasst mir ein paar Sekunden Zeit die Mobs zu sammeln, ich hab noch niedriges Equip, also kann ich nicht so schnell Aggro aufbauen!

Das erzeugte gerade das Gegenteil meines Plans, es war das Halali für alle Königsmörder-Hexer und Jäger! Ha, dem Noob zeigen wir mal, wie toll wir unsere zwei Tasten drücken können.
Ich renn auf eine Mobgruppe zu, die ersten trifft mein Schild, die zwei letzten laufe ich direkt an und geb ihnen einen Hammer und Schildstoss. Jetzt noch auf die verlangsamten warten, die den Schildwurf abbekommen haben, dann Weihe und der Kampf kann beginnen...äh...Die von mir mit Schildwurf bedachten wurden umgehend vom OffiKrieger angecharged und gestunned, der Hexer fängt umgehend das Bomben an und der Mage haut seine Krit-Bomben instant auf die ungetankten Mobs. 
Ich hab nur noch 25% Mana nach meinem Ansturm und muss nun Aggro zurückbekommen. Spott! Ein Mob dreht sich um und bewegt sich auf mich zu. Nix da, denkt der Krieger und fängt Wirbelwind an. Der Mob dreht nach Beenden der Spottwirkung natürlich um.
Manapool auf 10%. Ich schwitze.
Ich laufe hysterisch auf die ausgebüxten Mobs zu und versuche nochmal den Massenspott als letzten Versuch. Jetzt bin ich ooM, alle Mobs sind auf mir, aber nur kurz. Ich kann keinen Style mehr casten und steh nur dumm rum während mir die Königsmörder zeigen, wo der Bartel den Most holt.
Ich muss nicht erwähnen, dass danach die Flames starten, hei du Noob, halt mal Aggro, da kann ich ja gleich selber tanken etc... Das übrigens bevorzugt von DKs und OffiKriegern, wo man sich denkt, ja warum eigentlich tankst du Depp nicht selber!

Ich habs mir jetzt angewöhnt zuerst als DD oder Heiler die Klasse zu spielen und damit Marken zu sammeln und erst ab Gearscore 5000 aufwärts fang ich an zu tanken. Ich ärgere mich auch nicht mehr, wenn ich 20 Minuten auf ne RandomGruppe warten muss, da ich weiss, das liegt nur an den dummen DDs.

Was für ne Kunst soll dass denn sein, mit nem 264 ItemLevel ausgerüsteten DD einem frischen Tank die Aggro zu klauen? Wenn die die Klasse spielen könnten ausser auf ihre zwei Tasten zu drücken, dann würden sie MIT dem Tank spielen und nicht GEGEN ihn. Aber dafür brauchts Hirn. Und wenn 90% der DDs was nicht haben, dann ist es Hirn.


----------



## Terminsel (31. Juli 2010)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Richtig so, würde dich in dem Fall auch verrecken lassen wenn du nicht mitdenken kannst. Wenn die Mobs weit auseinander stehen, dann lauf ich zum ersten und hau den an und dann zum nächsten und hol mir noch per Spot den 3. und 4. dazu und dann binde ich alle an mich. Wenn der DD meint er müsse gleich auf den ersten Mob Fulldmg losgehen, obwohl man noch am zusammensammeln der Mobs ist, dann ist das halt Pech und in solchen Fällen lauf ich als Tank einfach weiter und las ihn machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke, er meinte eher, wenn ein Tank von Gruppe zu Gruppe stürmt, ohne sich um seinen Bedrohungsaufbau zu kümmern.

Trottel gibt es aber sowohl bei DDs, Heilern wie Tanks. Und Mist bauen können sie alle gut. Bei den DDs fällt es nur auf, weil es ca. 2/3 mehr davon gibt, als von den anderen beiden Gruppen.


----------



## Piposus (31. Juli 2010)

Also als Kriegertank ist man einfach froh, wenn die Mobgruppe 2-3 Sekunden auf einem selbst einprügelt wegen Wut. Wenn direkt beim Pull schon massive AOE kommt, sieht der Donnerknall alt aus (und Spalten trifft mit Glyphe nur 3 Ziele). Schockwelle versursacht leider Gottes nunmal, dass sich der Wutbalken für einige Sekunden garantiert nicht steigert. Ist die Schockwelle abgelaufen und die Mobs haben noch zu viel Leben, dann ist <teilweise> nicht genug Wut für den nächsten Donnerknall da. Einfach dem Krieger 3 Sekunden geben und alle werden sowas von happy sein.


----------



## Anomali10 (31. Juli 2010)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> nehmen wir jetzt ein beispiel:
> kriegertank (ICC- Equpied) geht in eine instanz, rushed in eine 5er mobgruppe und versucht aggro zu halten.
> dds: mage bombt, dk legt tod und verfall, hexer macht was weis ich nicht was.
> endergebniss: alle 3 dds tod, tank und heiler zergen die gruppe down.
> ...



Dann kannst du deine klasse nicht spielen, ganz ehrlich. Erstens kannst du ja dem Magier/Hexer die Wachsamkeit geben --> 10% weniger Bedrohung. Dann bekommt man durch Charge genug Wut, um Schockwelle reinzuhauen (remember? der 3 Sekunden AoE stun mit dem man sogar beachtliche Bedrohung aufbauen kann). In DIESEN 3 Sekunden können die DD's also keine Aggro ziehen. Dann bekommst du in den 3 Sekunden sogar 2 Whitehits durch, die dir genug Wut geben sollten für Donnerknall. Und dann bekommst du sogar genug Wut, um Spalten/ Schildschlag/ Verwüsten zu machen. Zu schwer? Immernoch keine Wut aus irgendwelchen Gründen? Heb dir doch einfach Blutrausch auf und lass in einer ! Hero 5er Ini ! kaum Pause, in der deine Wut abbauen könnte. 

Also ganz ehrlich, wenn man dir noch das tanken erklären muss, weiß ich nicht, wie du zu ICC Gear kommst. Achja, 30% Buff macht's möglich...

Und solange man noch so viel Aggro aufbaut in WotLK kann man es doch nutzen. In Cata wirds dann erst interessant.

Also Post lesen > umsetzen > aufhören zu weinen.


----------



## Gerti (31. Juli 2010)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> falls das bis zu euch dds noch nicht durchgedrungen ist:
> - es gibt sowas wie focus dmg
> - es gibt sowas wie aggro- reduzierende fähigkeiten
> - und man sollte analysieren bevor man bombt (elite mobs => warten mit bomben / alles andere egal)



Focus DMG in ICC? Da wird alles außer Bosse gebombt. Falls du nicht in irgendeiner paralell Welt lebst, sollte dies auch bei dir der Fall sein. Wenn du nicht ansatzweise AoE Aggro halten kannst. Spiel DD oder Healer bzw. hör ganz auf.

LOL analysieren. Jede Gruppe ab 3 Mobs kann man Bomben. Wenn der Dämo Hexer gerade 40k dps fährt muss man keine Aggro halten, ansonsten okay.

Also ehrlich, ich weiß nicht, was du heulst, aber der Tank hat die EINFACHSTE Aufgabe in ICC.


----------



## Maddalena (31. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Aha du versuchst nur zu umschreiben das die Leute sich alle Knöpfe verrenken sollten und der Tank keinen Handschlag zu tun haben sollte. Die Tanks müssen reagieren und im Normalfall nicht die dds.
> Außerdem haben die Talente auch Abklingenzeiten und wenn der Tank nicht reagiert, bekommt man den mob nicht los, der einen vielleicht auch noch benommen macht.
> Der letzte Satz wirkt so, als wenn man sich als DD, wie der Hauptschuldige fühlen muss und eine Leistung abringen muss die nicht mal irgendwer bemerkt, außer man schreibt es im Chat.



Ich bin zwar nicht der TE, aber nein die DD'ler brauchen sich nicht die Köpfe verrenken... sie sollten nur das (hoffentlich) vorhandene Gehirn einschalten und nicht beim Zusammenziehen der Mobs schon auf den ersten voll draufhauen. Meiner Meinung braucht sich so ein dd dann überhaupt nicht beschweren, wenn er durch solch eine bemerkenswert dumme Leistung die Aufmerksamkeit des Mobs bekommt und daran stirbt. Klar ich spotte auch immer, aber vielleicht was ganz neues für dich ... auch die Spott Fähigkeiten haben eine Abklingzeit und wurde ev. auch schon verwendet um einen weiter entfernt stehenden mob auf sich aufmerksam zu machen.

Wenn Du mitten in der Antankphase oder davor schon Aufmerksamkeit vom Mob hast, dann hast Du als DD auch was verkehrt gemacht. Wenn das erst im Kampfverlauf, also nach Antanken und zusammenziehn passiert, ist wohl beim Tanken was schief gegangen. Trotzdem als DD hast eh nicht sooo viel zu tun als Deine Angriffsknöpfe zu drücken und zeitweise aus diversen Flächen/Effekten rauszugehen. Ein wenig mitdenken oder kurz Pause machen können dem gemeinschaftlichen Erfolg manchmal sehr dienlich sein, denn nicht immer ist es so, dass du einen top equipten Tank hast und die DD'ler noch alle grün oder gar grau equipt sind.


----------



## LubuLegend (31. Juli 2010)

Ich seh immer, wie zwei Gruppen von zwei verschiedenen Standpunkten argumentieren:

Tank ist schuld
- Der Tank kann schlicht und einfach keine Mobgruppe tanken (was mit Wotlk mehr als einfach geworden ist, wenn man nicht einen überequippten DD in der Gruppe hat)
- Der Tank weiss nicht, wie er CD's und Spots intelligent benutzt.

DD ist schuld
- Einen Conflagrashadowboltnarhagnar1337harhar!!11 draufzucasten, während der Tank versucht, zerstreute Mobunits zusammenzuziehen, um diese gemütlich wegbomben zu können
- Dem Tank keine 0,01 sekündige Antankzeit verschaffen (ganz ehrlich, mehr braucht ein Tank nicht).

Mein Mainchar ist selber Tank und ich sehe fast jedes mal einen Helden, der es auch nach der üblichen Ansage beim Eintritt in die Instanz nicht versteht, das ich auftauchende Mobparts zusammenziehe. 

Bevor man über andere Leute flamed, sollte man über sein eigenes Spielverhalten nachdenken...
Dies gilt für allem für die tränenvergiessenden, dolchfächernden Schurken unter uns.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (31. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Aggro verliert und dann auch noch die Mobs nicht rechtzeitig wieder ranholt liegt das an eurer Unfähigkeit und nicht an den DDs



falsch. wenn schon draufgebombt wird bevor man die mobs hat wirds vor allem als krieger schwer die zu halten, zumal herausforderungsruf 3 minuten cd hat, spott 8 sekunden cd hat ( je nachdem garkein cd wenn das ziel von wachsamkeit grade aufs maul bekommt, was aber nicht immer passiert) und unsere ae-fähigkeiten alle über 5 sekunden cd haben. Und da die Klassen mit MD zu 90% nichtmal wissen was MD ist geschweige denn dass ihre Klasse MD hat, geht das schon oft in die Hose. Und ehrlich... von Wut will ich hier garnicht reden. PUNKT


----------



## LubuLegend (31. Juli 2010)

Und als Krieger hast du natürlich einen riessigen CD und Rageverbrauch von Shockwave und Thunderclap...


----------



## Deligor (31. Juli 2010)

Mein Main ist seines Zeichens auch Deff-Krieger und ich hab keine Probleme in heros die Aggro zu halten. Als Krieger mag zwar Aoe-Tanken nicht so leicht sein wie beim Pala zum Beispiel...aber er kann es dennoch:

Donnerknall
Schockwelle
Rache (auf unterschiedliche Ziele)
Spalten (auf unterschiedliche Ziele)
Im Nofall noch den Herausforderungsruf

Wenn man dazu noch Verwüsten großzügig unter den Gegnern verteilt sollte keiner mehr wegrennen. Klar is das n kleiner Wettlauf mit den DDs...aber wenn man alles richtig macht gewinnt man den auch locker.

zum Thema Wutprobleme: Die hab ich mit icc 25 kram natürlich auch in normalen heros...zumindest wenn Charge und Blutrausch CD haben...
Meine Lösung dazu ist, einfach mehr pullen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In Burg hero pullen die meisten Tanks eh den ganzen ersten raum...sowas ist n super wutpush und es gibt einige Gelegenheiten mal n bissi mehr zu pullen...


Und jetzt nochmal was zu deinem Beispiel...
Wenn dir ALLE DDs die Aggro ziehen machst du was falsch. Das soll jetzt kein geflame sein und ich will auch niemanden runtermachen...aber sowas sollte nicht passieren. Gerade ein DK macht mit Tod und Verfall einen witz an Aggro wenn er DD ist...und was dann noch wegrennt, warum auch immer, kann man mit Spott zurückholen...da muss keiner bei draufgehen. Allerdings ist da sicher auch der Heiler nicht ganz unschuldig dran...wenn das nicht gerade in Seelenschmiede, Grube oder Hdr passiert hätten da schon alleine von heiler aus nicht alle sterben müssen...

Mfg Del


----------



## pixeljedi (31. Juli 2010)

AjaxXx schrieb:


> lern tanken, dann musst du nicht weinen.



made my day


----------



## GammaChief (31. Juli 2010)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Richtig so, würde dich in dem Fall auch verrecken lassen wenn du nicht mitdenken kannst. Wenn die Mobs weit auseinander stehen, dann lauf ich zum ersten und hau den an und dann zum nächsten und hol mir noch per Spot den 3. und 4. dazu und dann binde ich alle an mich. Wenn der DD meint er müsse gleich auf den ersten Mob Fulldmg losgehen, obwohl man noch am zusammensammeln der Mobs ist, dann ist das halt Pech und in solchen Fällen lauf ich als Tank einfach weiter und las ihn machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^ jetzt hab ich aber mal ne frage warum sammelst du die mobs als tank zusammen? Alle Tanks wollen ja anscheinend das man focus-dmg macht...
Wenn du dir dann soviele pullst ist das nur unnötige arbeit für den heiler oder sollten wir dann doch aoe-dmg machen...?


----------



## 50kaisa (31. Juli 2010)

Ich als Ele schami hau immer erst nen FS rauf.. dann seh ich im omen wie weit der tank vorsprung im Omen hat und ab so ~12k aggro fang ich an zum dämatsch machn.. 

Mfg Mario


----------



## Smirgolnyir (31. Juli 2010)

Als Tank ist es immer so ne sache, mit T9 und höher ist es kein Problem die Aggro zu halten, bzw, zu erzeugen. Gerade in den Heros.

Das was mich am meisten stört sind DD's die beim betreten der Ini's schon lautstark schreien "GoGoGo", der Gruppe noch nicht einmal Zeit lassen Hallo zu sagen,
oder das eigene, oder bereitgestellte Buff Food zu futtern.
Es gibt da voll Equipte DD's die dann schon losrennen und Chaos verursachen.
Ich spiele selbst ein Tank Druide, und habe eigentlich kaum Probleme. DD's die T10, T9 haben dürfen von mir aus ruhig Aggro ziehen, solange sie bei mir stehen.

DK's oder anderweitige DD's die aber Denken sie müssten Ihre eigene Möpse *gg* ranziehen, naja die dürfen dan auch gucken wie sie klar kommen.

Schön währe es aber wenn man als Bär erstmal die Trashis zusammenziehen könnte, einmal die Rota fahren und die DD's dann volle Pule drauflos Rotzen, während ich da Tape, 
zieht auch keiner so schnell die Aggro.

Klar, wenn ich mit T9 Tanke, und die meisten DD's T10 und besser haben, ja was will ich da Tanken, wen jeder Guckt das er auf Platz1 steht mit dem Damage. 
Da Frage ich mich dan schon, ob sie jemals gelernt haben auf die Gruppe zu achten, den es ist ja nun mal ein Gruppen Spiel, und kein " Ich bin Rambo und zerlege jeden selbst" Run.

Denke das ein gewisses CC mit Cata wieder kommt, und da wird sich dann zeigen wer wirklich ein Teamplayer ist. ^^


----------



## Vyron268 (31. Juli 2010)

Wie können sich hier bitte Leute beschweren das sie die Aggro mit nem Krieger nicht halten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Charge..RÖMMS...Aggro, und die wird man auch nichmehr so schnell los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pristus (31. Juli 2010)

Ach das leidige Thema. Es ist echt halt so. Manchmal machen die DDs in der Ini mehr Probleme als die Mobs.

Als Warri reinstürmen und ehe man Donnerknall und Schockwelle gemachr hat legt der DK schon Tod und Verfall, der Retri Weihe, der Mage lässt Eis regnen, Hexer Feuer und der Jäger feuert Salve (ohne Irreführung natürlich).

Da scheinen einige das Prinzip von Aggro nicht verstanden zu haben.

Ich kann am besten tanken wenn ich die DDs nicht reggen lasse und von Mobgruppe zu Mobgruppe renne. Dann habe ich wenigsten die 3 sek um genügend initiale Aggro aufzubauen.

Mit Cataclysm soll der Aggroaufbau der Tanks verringert werden und auch soll CC wieder ins Spiel kommen. Naja, mal sehen wie die DDs den Tank flamen werden wenn sie im Dreck liegen.


----------



## Yajiro (31. Juli 2010)

Naja wenn ich immer mit Krieger tanke und nen dd aggro zieht sage ich Pech muss er auf das ziel gehen das ich zu erst angegriffen habe
und nicht auf ein völlig anderes was nur von der Schockwelle getroffen worden ist weil soviel aggro macht das auch nicht und wenn
se mir dann blöd kommen gehe ich einfach aus Gruppe und die können sich nen neuen tank suchen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich auch noch klasse finde ist das die Magier und Hexenmeister meist schon bevor man an der gruppe ist schon bomben und wenn
se dann aggro haben sie selber schuld


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanitra (31. Juli 2010)

GammaChief schrieb:


> ^^ jetzt hab ich aber mal ne frage warum sammelst du die mobs als tank zusammen? Alle Tanks wollen ja anscheinend das man focus-dmg macht...Wenn du dir dann soviele pullst ist das nur unnötige arbeit für den heiler oder sollten wir dann doch aoe-dmg machen...?


Wenn ich am Anfang der Ini 2 Mobs pulle um zusehen was die Gruppe und der Heiler taugt, dann kommt immer vom Heiler "pull ruhig mehr" und von den DDs "gogogo". Die DDs und der Heiler langweilen sich wenn ich nicht x-Gruppen ranziehe. Also pulle ich eine Gruppe und noch eine und noch eine. Wenn es dich interessiert, mit dem Pala war ich gestern vllt 15 mal BRT und danach noch UBRS. Er ist jetzt 59^^ und er hält das locker aus. Die alten Inis sind auch meistens riesig und da gehts ohne Bomben nichts vorwärsts. Jetzt werd ich aber in die BC Inis gehen und bald auch die WotLK Inis, da werden die Laufwege kürzer. Ich hab bereits einen Krieger auf 80, aber mit dem macht das tanken mir keinen Spaß irgendwie. Probleme die Aggro zu halten hat man nur wenn man (laut den ganz tollen und intelligenten Guides für Krieger und Palas /ironie aus!) als DD levelt und erst auf 80 versucht zu tanken. Dadurch han man nämlich absolut nicht gelernt wie zu tanken ist, wie man die CDs einsetzt und wie man die Gruppe vor Schaden schützt. Tanken lernt man nur richtig wenn man von früh an (ab level 20 ca.) als Tank unterwegs ist.


----------



## Damodred (31. Juli 2010)

Immer lustig, dieses gegenseitig Schuld zuschieben. Ich hab lange nicht erlebt, daß ein Tank in 5er Inis die Aggro nicht halten kann. Was mir immer wieder auffällt, sind Tanks, die meckern, daß man ihnen die Aggro streitig macht....und dann am Ende der Ini stolz Recount posten, "wozu man denn DDs hätte, die würden ja eh kaum Schaden machen"

Irgendwas gibts immer :-)


----------



## kilerwakka (31. Juli 2010)

mein hunter ist ne agro sau der klaut bei fauldarm in icc 25 manchmal die agro von den tanks wenn ich nicht totstellen mache

und das alle 3 dds iner hero gruppe sterben bessonders wenn einer ne paltte klasse ist kann ich mir nict vorstellen und wenn der heiler nicht unnter aller sau ist dann sterben sie erst

und bitte ein tank mit icc 25er eqip hälltz loger die agro iner hero wenn die dds sofort los ballern


----------



## Deis (31. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Aggro verliert und dann auch noch die Mobs nicht rechtzeitig wieder ranholt liegt das an eurer Unfähigkeit und nicht an den DDs



Und Du bist der groeßte (fuegen sie hier bitte ein beliebiges denunzierendes Wort ein) vor dem Herren.
Mit meinem Warrior Tank habe ich null Probleme Aggro zu halten, sogar gegen einen 15k+ ownage DPS Warlock nicht. Was ganz klar daran liegt, dass ich ihn am laengsten Spiele und die meiste Erfahrung habe + Das inzwischen angewachsene ICC EQ. Die wahren Meister ihrer Klasse zeigen sich mit dem Start von Cata. Neues EQ, weniger Stats, unbekannte Inis, kaum Erfahrung. Dann will ich mal sehen wie schnell ihr Damagemonster umfallen werden. Ich wette dann sind es natuerlich auch die Tanks in schuld ;-) Und wie viele Leute werden die Gruppe leaven eben weil die Tanks unfaehig sind. Das wird ein riesen Spaß und ich werde wieder stundenlang lachen koennen.

Mit meinem Pala ist das so eine Sache. Er ist Blau / Lila equippt, hat noch net alle Verzauberungen und Sockel, weil ich blaues weder verzauber noch sockel. Wenn da so eine Damage Rampensau herkommt .. da halte ich garnichts. Es geht einfach nicht. Es ist mathematisch nicht moeglich. Was weniger mit Unfaehigkeit zu tun hat sondern weil die Aggroerzeugung einfach nicht im Verhaeltniss steht wenn ein Mage, ein Warlock und ein Schurke gleich bei der ersten Gruppe mit Damageboostern alles rausrotzen was das Spiel hergibt nur um moeglichst weit vorne im DPS Meter zu stehen.

Mache ich als Fury DD auch. Da wird direkt bei der ersten Mobgruppe im Turm Utgarde Todeswunsch und Tollkühnheit gezuendet ... sofern ich einschaetzen kann dass der Tank es haelt. Deswegen mache ich fuer meinen Teil, wenn ich als DD unterwegs bin, einen kurzen EQ Check was der Tank anhat. Das sagt garnichts ueber seine Faehigkeiten aus, aber ich eine ungefaehre Vorstellung woran ich bin.

Aber Hirn haben kann man sich nicht aussuchen, es ist ein privileg.


----------



## BalianTorres (31. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Was ich am schlimmsten finde ist, das es Tanks gibt die einen mob anhauen, weiterlaufen und man den mob dann im focus hat.
> Man bekommt Aggro und da sind dann diese Tanks die sich zu fein sind die Aggro wieder zu holen, weil sie ja sagen, wer overnuked ist selber schuld.
> Tanks die sich beschweren, können nicht Tanken und benutzen als ausrede das die DDs schuld sind.



Ähhhmm......EPIC FAIL?! 

Ist schon schwer in so einer verzwickten Situation sein Hirn einzuschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thori'dal (31. Juli 2010)

also ich hab einen kriegertank
und ich hab immer die aggro 
auch in der von dir geschilderten situation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vll hast du nur ein paar schlechte tanks erwischt
weil ich ehrlich gesagt so gut wie nie probleme hab 
dass die mobs mir in die fresse hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (31. Juli 2010)

Als dd muss ich sagen ok...es gibt einige unter uns die einfach übertreiben... aber das sind nicht alle und die wenig guten über den selben haufen zuwerfen is ansatzweise engstirniges denken...

Manschma muss ich sagen das durch meine sicht die Tanks nicht ganz dicht sind... viele, nicht alle versteht sich, ignorieren tatsächlich das mana der heiler und laufen nur dumm nach vorne... man könnte fast meinen das die Tanks die hohes equip haben das hirn abstellen und sich zu bots entwickeln die mal aufs klo müssen... selbe bei heiler... Heiler die meinen pullen zu müssen oder einfach ma nicht heilen weil ihr mana ja zu kostbar wäre...

Ihre seht... alles nur auf eine sparte zu drücken ist mehr oder weniger klein gedacht... es sind alle genauso an schrott beteiligt wie die anderen.


----------



## hardrain86 (31. Juli 2010)

also habe sowohl nen warritank als auhc nen palatank mit beiden komme ich super zurecht wobei der warritank nru naxx equip hat....
ich weiß nicht welcher tank was falsch macht aber ich anscheinend mache alles richtig bei mir geht die aggro nicht so schnell verloren es seidenn die dd´s wollen unbedingt 1......0k dps fahren beim warri zumindest.
aber egal bei welchen der beiden tanks mir geht die aggro nicht flöten und ich baue auch ziemlich aschnell auf.
wenn bei einem mob die aggro steht nächsten anpeilen udn so hin und her switchen auch bei tanks muß man das ab udn an xD!


gruß Lyss


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (31. Juli 2010)

vllt bist du einfach nur ein schlechter tank


----------



## Pusillin (31. Juli 2010)

Was du da erzählst ist Schwachsinn: Gerade Kriger hauen am Anfang nen Donnerknall rein,
was auch oft schon reicht.

Allerdings habe ich mal mit meinem Unholy nen Low-Instanz getankt.
Die übliche Rotation ist erst beide Krankheiten, dann Pestilenz, dann Tod und Verfall.
Da hatte ich etwas Probleme, weil die beiden Krankheiten erstmal nur auf dem Hauptziel Bedrohung aufgebaut haben
und auch Pestilenz nur diese verbreitet, aber noch kein bisschen Schaden macht.
Tod und Verfall tickt auch nicht sofort. Somit hat man theoretisch erstmal 5 Sekunden in denen
man keine Aggro bei umstehenden Gegnern macht.

Aber zum Glück tankt man ja normalerweise nicht als Unholy DD (mit DD Rota).


----------



## Wizzbeast (31. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Aggro verliert und dann auch noch die Mobs nicht rechtzeitig wieder ranholt liegt das an eurer Unfähigkeit und nicht an den DDs



Ahja....

Kleines Beispiel: Mein Palatank (gerade so markenequiped) in einer Rnd Ini. die drei DD´s sind alle ICC 25 equipped. Die Mobgrp besteht aus 5 Mobs, Ich eröffne mit "Schild des Rächers), d.h. ich treffe 3 Mobs, noch während der Blitz vom 2. zum 3. Mob überspringt stürmt der Warri an mir vorbei, und genau: Er stürmt den 4. Mob an, den ich noch nicht getroffen habe, der Ele Schami haut einen Kettenblitz auf den 5. Mob. Der Mage beginnt derweil sofort zu bomben. Es ergibt sich also folgende Situation: 5 Mobs, jeder der drei DD´s hat aggro, und ich habe 2 Spottfähigkeiten, die mir aber auch nur für X Sekunden die volle Aufmerksamkeit des Mobs garantieren, danach greift er wieder den mit der höchsten Aggro an. Ich habe also jetzt 2-3 Sekunden Zeit, mir die Aggro von drei Mobs zu sichern, während die DD´s jeder schön auf einen Mob DMG fahren.(Zur Erinnerung: Alle mit gear aus ICC25, ich gerde so Marken Gear)

Aber Du hast recht, ich bin unfähig, und ziehe hiermit die Konsequenzen: Ich höre auf zu tanken.

Dir wünsche Ich viel Spass bei der Grpsuche, die dauert jetzt wieder ein bißchen länger für dich......


----------



## Chrisjee (31. Juli 2010)

Wenn interessieren die ICC Tanks?
Die Neu- Tanks sind die armen...


----------



## Deis (31. Juli 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> Wenn interessieren die ICC Tanks?
> Die Neu- Tanks sind die armen...



Wie Du vllt. merkst versuchen wir hier diese eben gerade ein wenig zu unterstuetzen.


----------



## ctullhu (31. Juli 2010)

hm, ich spiele dk, dudu und warri als tank und da gibt es einfache regeln:

tank tot - heiler schuld
heiler tot - tank schuld
dd tot - selber schuld

wobei mich der startpost in einem punkt echt wundert: mitm dudu brauche ich ein paar sekunden... mitm dk auch... mitm warri habe ich instant aggro und bin vom equip her weit von icc entfernt. wie können dir 3(!) dds bei einem pull die aggro klauen ???? abgesehen von punkt 3 (selber schuld) bei den dds haste da meiner meinung nach böse gepennt.

wobei ich da für die dds keine lanze brachen will, siehe zanny, der sich ja für die krone der dds hält. ob der tankt pennt oder nicht, der dd muss schon gucken was er macht, sonst selber schuld.

lieber zanny. der tank bestimmt das tempo. der kann sich in uthgarde aus den minen wenden und wenn der schurke im weg ist *boom*. der geht aus dem zerkrachen und wenn der fury warri im weg ist *malm*. der tank tankt an und du hast 3 möglichkeiten:

1. du nukest und hast aggro - selber schuld
2. du nukest und die prozentanzeige steigt, du nukest weiter, sie steigt auf 100% - selber schuld
3. du überlebst den pull - sauber, alter !

das mag arrogant klingen, aber so überleben mein heiler und ich die instanzen. ich passe auf ihn auf, er auf mich, wenn luft ist gucken wir nach den dds.


----------



## Zanny (31. Juli 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Und Du bist der groeßte (fuegen sie hier bitte ein beliebiges denunzierendes Wort ein) vor dem Herren.
> Mit meinem Warrior Tank habe ich null Probleme Aggro zu halten, sogar gegen einen 15k+ ownage DPS Warlock nicht. Was ganz klar daran liegt, dass ich ihn am laengsten Spiele und die meiste Erfahrung habe + Das inzwischen angewachsene ICC EQ. Die wahren Meister ihrer Klasse zeigen sich mit dem Start von Cata. Neues EQ, weniger Stats, unbekannte Inis, kaum Erfahrung. Dann will ich mal sehen wie schnell ihr Damagemonster umfallen werden. Ich wette dann sind es natuerlich auch die Tanks in schuld ;-) Und wie viele Leute werden die Gruppe leaven eben weil die Tanks unfaehig sind. Das wird ein riesen Spaß und ich werde wieder stundenlang lachen koennen.


Inwiefern widerspricht dein Text jetzt meiner Aussage die du zitiert hast?
Es ging um einen Icc Tank der gegen Icc DDs spielt nicht um einen ahnungslosen frisch 80er Tank mit heirlooms. 

Ich würd mich freuen wenn man mit Cataclysm wieder ein Threatmeter braucht und nicht hirnlos von Anfang bis ende die AoE Spells in den Trash wirkt. 

btw: wie krieg ich den diesen dämlichen zeilenabstand wieder raus?

/e: das selbe gilt übrigends auch für Wizzbeast, dem TE ging es um nicht um einen frischen 80er....


----------



## michi002 (31. Juli 2010)

Wir reden hier von HCs. Da is es doch schieß egal wer die Aggro hat, das tank ich doch mit meinem Schurken und der Heiler kommt damit klar.
Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass der Tank und der DD in einer Gruppe sind, sie sollten sich beide helfen.
Wo kommen wir denn da hin wenn der DD mal nen Fehler macht und der Tank zu faul is ne Taste zu drücken und abzuspotten und den verrecken zu lassen.
Dann kommt ja auch weniger DMG rüber und die Mobgruppe liegt später.
Ich spiel beides, Tank und DD und bei mir kann in HCs jeder DD sofort bomben was er will und wenn einer mal overnuked (was selten passiert, weil Aggro halten in HCs 0 Problem ist) wird eben abgespottet.


----------



## Gerdigerd (31. Juli 2010)

Man muss die Situationen wohl differenzierter sehen.

1. Mobs stehen weiter auseinander oder der Tank möchte 2 kleine Gruppen zusammen ziehen.Er schlägt den ersten Mob an und rennt weiter,um den Rest zu binden.

Nix da.Dauert keine halbe Sekunde da charged ihn der erste fury an,kommt der erste bolt geflogen oder das erste Arkane Geschoss.

->Dummheit der DDs.Brain afk hinterher rennen,erster angegriffener Mob kommt ins Fokus und wird beschossen.
 Hat extrem was von BOT oder aggressiv geschaltetem PET Verhalten,aber nichts von einem geistig anwesendem,menschlichen Mitspieler.

2.Tank charged an.Schon während des anchargens heilt der Heiler,obwohl es noch garnichts zu heilen gibt oder ein Intelligenz gesegneter DD rennt mit schon gedrückter Bomb Taste durch die Ini.Von der 4rer Mobgruppe rennen dann 3 Mobs ganz fröhlich am anstürmenden Krieger vorbei und sind praktisch sofort außer Donnerknall/D&D/Prankenhieb Reichweite für den Tank.

->Auch das fällt in den brain afk Bereich.Es fehlt die Aufmerksamkeit.


3.Gibts natürlich wirklich Tanks die nicht so toll sind /viele Fehler machen.

->Na und?Ich hab auch durchschnittlich in jeder Gruppe einen T9 1300 DPS DD,der entweder zu doof ist oder einfach keinen Bock hat,mehr als Autohit zu leisten.Wenn ich sehe dass der Dmg scheiße ist,pull ich auch nicht 3 Mobgruppen auf einmal,sondern ganz langweilig eine nach der anderen.Warum 10 Mobs pullen wenn 3 schon ne Minute leben.
Was ist im Gegenzug als DD so schwer,sich an den Tank anzupassen?Wenn man sieht dass er Probleme hat,wenig Aggroaufbau hat oder whatever,passt man sich halt als DD an.Wenn ich mit einem aus der Gilde,der das erste mal in seinem Leben eine Instanz tankt,ne Instanz mache, und man einfach etwas Rücksicht nimmt,geht das genauso reibungslos wie mit nem Roxxor Tank.


Also bis auf wenige Einzelfehler,wo ein Tank wirklich einfach mal pennt,den falschen knopf drückt oder was weiß ich was,liegt der Fehler bei den DDs.Und ja,auch ein Tank darf Fehler machen(dafür gibts Fähigkeiten wie Eisblock,Seelebrechen,Palabubble,Totstellen etc pp) ,DDs machen viel mehr Fehler nur sieht die meistens keiner in Instanzen oder bei Freeloot Bossen.


Remember: Omen ist nicht recount und der Tank ist euer Freund.Spielt mit ihm,nicht gegen ihn, und beiden Seiten wird viel Frust erspart.


An der Vorposter: Es ist egal wo man ist,wenn du nicht gerade als 80er HDW grindest.Das Spiel basiert auf dem Tank/Heiler/DD System.Jeder Teilnehmer hat eine Aufgabe die er erfüllen soll und möchte ( sonst hätte er sich diese nicht ausgewählt).
Hast du schonmal daran gedacht,dass es einfach nur übelst nervtötend,stressig und zum kotzen ist,wenn die DDs auf deine Kosten larifari machen?Rumschupsen,ständig aggro ziehen oder besser gleich selber vorm Tank pullen...ist doch nur ne hero.Solchen Leuten tanke ICH keine Ini


----------



## LubuLegend (31. Juli 2010)

Smirgolnyir schrieb:


> " Ich bin Rambo und zerlege jeden selbst" Run.


Damals in Wotlk war das aber so, weil es gar nicht anders ging...

..oh, wait!!


----------



## DaScAn (31. Juli 2010)

Ich kann nur eins sagen.
In Cataclysm ist CC wieder an der Tagesordnung.
Leute die wir in unseren Gruppen hatten und sinnlos rumgebombt haben sind von unseren Betatestern einfach wieder gekickt worden.
Blizz hat draus gelernt und setzt das CC wieder sehr stark vorraus. Zumindest solange bis wir wieder Overequipped sind.


----------



## LingLing85 (31. Juli 2010)

Du redest von Kriegertank. Falls du einen spielst, siehts für mich eher so aus, als könntest du in keiner kleinen Hero nicht mal die Aggro halten. Und durch die ganzen Patches, ist es genauso easy geworden mitn Krieger Aggro zu halten, wie mit einem Paladin. Wenn du das nicht hinbekommst, spiel was anderes. Meine Meinung !


----------



## Deis (31. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Inwiefern widerspricht dein Text jetzt meiner Aussage die du zitiert hast?



Deine Aussage behauptet, dass jeder Tank, der Aggro verliert, selber Schuld ist (Mehr hast Du ja nicht geschrieben).
Meine Aussage behauptet, dass es manchmal fehlende compliance der DD's ist, die den Tank Aggro verlieren lassen.
Aus Deinem Ein-Satz-Post ging nicht hervor in welchem Maße Du nun Bezug nimmst.


----------



## Gerdigerd (31. Juli 2010)

LingLing85 schrieb:


> Du redest von Kriegertank. Falls du einen spielst, siehts für mich eher so aus, als könntest du in keiner kleinen Hero nicht mal die Aggro halten. Und durch die ganzen Patches, ist es genauso easy geworden mitn Krieger Aggro zu halten, wie mit einem Paladin. Wenn du das nicht hinbekommst, spiel was anderes. Meine Meinung !




Wer die Mechanik eines Krieger Tanks mit der eines Pala Tanks vergleicht,hat keine Ahnung.Außerdem schließe ich aus deiner Aussage,dass du einer der Spieler bist,die nicht verstanden haben,dass man mit,nicht gegen den Tank spielt.Der Tank gibt das Tempo vor,im Zweifel ist es die Aufgabe des DDs,unter der Aggro des Tanks zu bleiben,nicht die des Tanks,mehr Aggro als der DD zu machen(das kann er nämlich nicht immer,sei es aus Unerfahrenheit,viel schlechterem Gear oder DD Klassen,die wenn sie es darauf anlegen,immer mehr BPS als ein Tank fahren können).
Wenn du das als DD in einer Gruppe nicht hinbekommst,spiel was anderes.Meine Meinung !


----------



## likoria (31. Juli 2010)

AjaxXx schrieb:


> lern tanken, dann musst du nicht weinen.



Du scheinst ja ein Pro zu sein? 
Er hat vollkommen recht mit der Tankzeit..immer weinen Classic war doch alles besser...ja da lies man noch ne minute oder mehr antanken...aber doch nicht warten wollen

Ich als DK Tank halte problemlos die Aggro mit Tod und Verfall und dem 2er T10 Bonus aber nach 1 MobGruppe hab ich 15sek CD drauf und weil wir alle so Rushgeil sind wird die nächste gepullt ok dann mach ichs mit Pestilenz und Siedendes Blut das dauert aber länger...aber wen interessierts wird halt gebombt und gewiped in der NaxxWeekly


----------



## Lizard King (31. Juli 2010)

hey ihr Tanks, nicht jammern sondern einfach Sterben lassen!
ein bisschen Gehäßigkeit gegenüber den Simpeln von DDs dürft ihr euch ruhig leisten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mach mir da schon lange keinen Kopf drum, wer meint maulen zu müssen wird ignoriert oder fliegt aus der gruppe, keiner kann mich mehr
 bei dem Spiel auf die Palme bringen, und als Tank is man eh der König! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freudi990 (31. Juli 2010)

MEIN MAIN IST KRIEGERTANK 
und ja jeder dd der angreift ohne mich antanken zu lassen 
den lass ich die aggro
genauso jeder der pullt
ich mach erst was wenn diese person tot ist


----------



## Aki†A (31. Juli 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> wobei die meisten Heiler absolut kein Problem damit haben, wenn der ein oder andere DD einen Mob an der Backe kleben hat.



aber es kommt auch auf die klasse an ... mit meinem melee schami pass ich da nich so auf... hab auch schon mobs in icc "getankt" so is nich... wenns eng wird mach ich wölfe schamanistische wut oder nen instant heal : / 

aber als stoffie und grad als hexer würd ich extrem aufpassen, die haben sehr viel aggro je nach skillung und nur 1 aggro reduce alle 3 minuten und dazu noch sehr wenig rüstung


B2T: also als krieger sollte sowas kein problem sein : / machst einfach dein blutrausch .. stürmst rein und schon haste 30-40 wut die locker für den ersten donnerknall reicht : /
mit meinem blut dk tank hab ich da viel mehr probleme, muss teilweise direkt nach DnD siedendes blut machen damit ich aggro nich verlier und kann meine krankheiten gar nich mehr verteilen


----------



## Kaobaan (31. Juli 2010)

eben @freudi990

Und wenn er motzt, drück ich ihm den Spruch "You spank it, you tank it"
Danach kann er gerne gehen, oder sich zurückhalten und die Instanz mit dem rest der Gruppe beenden.


----------



## Ichtot71 (31. Juli 2010)

Hier möchte ich mich aber mal einmischen Grade als ICC equipter Krieger Tank hält man schlecht die aggro weil man wenig Schaden bekommt und deswegen keine wut hat.
Also ann alle die Keine Ahnung haben einfach mal still sein.

Lg


----------



## SierraXTC (31. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Sorry, aber einen (ICC-Equipten) Tank, der in einer Hero die Aggro von 3-5 Mobs nicht halten kann, habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt



Selten so einen geistigen Dünnschiss gelesen, danke für Deinen Beitrag zu diesem Thread


----------



## Bilanzopfer (31. Juli 2010)

Headsick schrieb:


> Leute, geht mit einer Prise Hirn und einem Hauch Gefühl in die Instanzen...



So siehts nämlich aus!

Nicht immer nach Schema F die Rota rausknallen, sondern auch mal lernen die Situation richtig einzuschätzen.

Natürlich gibts auch immer wieder Tanks, die sich selbst überschätzen und dann mit der Situation nicht klarkommen.

Pfeifen gibts in beiden Lagern.


----------



## OrcsOrcsOrcs (31. Juli 2010)

Jaja, das Problem mit dein leidigen DDs ist auch mir bekannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DDs die schon angreifen/bomben bevor man an den Mobs ist, Heiler/DDs die pullen wie sie grad Bock haben, die es nicht verstehen, dass man ohne Wut/Runen keine Aggro aufbauen kann, etc...

Dabei sind mir persönlich einige beachtenswerte Sachen aufgefallen:

In den Lowlevel-Instanzen (Classic) hält sich sowas in Grenzen, ab und an vergessen die Leute antanken zu lassen, aber das ist auch meist das einzige Problem.

In den BC-Inis habe ich meine positivsten Erfahrungen gemacht:
Die Leute sind geduldig, sie lassen einen antanken, benutzen (selten) auch mal einen CC und das Gruppenspiel ist wunderbar. Muss wohl daran liegen, dass sie anspruchsvoller sind. Besonders deultich wird das in BC-Heros mit 70ern. ^^ 
War wohl auch der Grund warum ich mit meinem DK bis Level 72 nur BC inis getankt habe bevor ich nach Nordend bin ^^

Aber in den Nordend-Instanzen, insbesondere in den Heros, kommt es mir so vor als ob 90% aller Spieler das Hirn und jede Art von Teamplay am Ladebildschirm der Instanz abgeben.
Jeder macht was er will, Heiler denen es nicht zu schnell geht pullen, DDs die flamen, wenn ich andere Spieler reggen lasse , etc.
Aggroreduce und CC... wat wer bist du denn?

Aggro halten ist zwar nicht das große Problem hierbei, wenn einer pullt bevor ich bzw. der Heal bereit ist, dann geht er halt drauf. Selbst Schuld sag ich da. Und wenns der Heal ist, Pech. Ich mag zwar ein, zwei Mal die Gruppe vor nem Wipe bewahren, aber wenn das ständig absichtlich passiert gehts einem nur noch auf den Sack. 

Ich versteh einfach nicht wo das Problem ist ein bisschen mehr im Team zu spielen, bzw. dass sich jeder an seine Rolle hält:
Tank pullt und hält Aggro, DDs greifen an nachdem kurz angetankt wurde und achten auf ihre Aggro und Heiler pultl nicht sondern heilt.
Was is so schwer daran? 
In der Regel geht das Ganze dann auch schneller und viel entspannter.


----------



## Leviathan666 (31. Juli 2010)

> Sorry, aber einen (ICC-Equipten) Tank, der in einer Hero die Aggro von 3-5 Mobs nicht halten kann, habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt.



Kommt oft genug vor, dass hochequippte Tanks zuviel ausweichen - daher keinen Schaden kassieren und somit kaum Wut aufbauen können.


----------



## Kersyl (31. Juli 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau wie es beim Todesritter und Druiden aussieht, aber wer als Icc-Equipter Krieger- oder Palatank nicht die Aggro von 5 Mobs halten kann, der muss wohl durch ICC gezogen worden sein.
> Der Burst-AE-Schaden von Todesrittern ist nicht hoch, Tod und Verfall macht nicht wirklich viel Schaden und bis die Krankheiten auf allen Mobs ticken dauerts auch eine Weile.
> Wenn der Magier Aggro zieht und keinen Eisblock macht, tja Pech gehabt. Muss er wohl sterben, wobei die meisten Heiler absolut kein Problem damit haben, wenn der ein oder andere DD einen Mob an der Backe kleben hat.



Jo. wenn man als krieger grad rancharged und erstmal donnerknall reinhaut, reicht das erstmal...Allerdings isses anders wenn der tank zu blöde is am anfang wut aufzubauen... bei dks: die machen DnD(tod und verfall) und haben damit auch erstmal sicher aggro. Druiden das selbe wie beim warri(nur mit prankenhieb^^) und palas haun ihre weihe rein. Wenn man anfänger ist, dann sollt man schon bissl antank zeit geben, da man ja meist kein t10,5 hat... aber ICC equipt? lol...Dann hast du leider keine sehr fähigen tanks, tut mir leid.


----------



## Terminsel (31. Juli 2010)

ctullhu schrieb:


> hm, ich spiele dk, dudu und warri als tank und da gibt es einfache regeln:
> 
> tank tot - heiler schuld
> heiler tot - tank schuld
> dd tot - selber schuld



Die Regeln haben mit den letzten Patches leider ihr Verfallsdatum überschritten. Allzu oft kommt es auch vor, dass es sich komplett anders ergibt, nämlich so:

Tank tot, selber Schuld: Der Tank pullt munter weiter, während der Heiler noch Mana tankt oder AFK ist (und dies auch geschrieben hat). Dabei holt er natürtlich gleich die nächsten fünf Mobgruppen.
Heiler tot, selber Schuld: Der Heiler will in der Hero nicht warten und stürmt schon mal in die nächste Mobgruppe, weil er sich eh langweilt.
DD tot, Tank schuld: Der Tank pullt fünf Mobgruppen und erwartet, dass diese weggebombt werden, kann aber anschließend die Aggro nicht halten. Diese Situation ist am ärgerlichsten, weil der DD den Fehler des Tanks ausbaden muss.

Natürlich kommt es auch oft genug vor, dass die DDs lospullen, oder unberechtigterweise Aggro ziehen, aber die Lobby der Tanks und Heiler kann sich von Fehlverhalten in Instanzen nicht ganz freisprechen.


----------



## Tikume (31. Juli 2010)

Klar, es gibt auch dämliche Tanks und Heiler, das ist keine Frage.

Hatte letztens einen Tank der in Drak Tharon bis zum ersten Boss in einem Rutsch durchpullen wollte und dann irgendwann verreckte (u.A. weil ich dachte er macht bei den ersten Toten mal nen Stop).
Er schrie dann nur: "Ey Heala mit deinem Gearscore hast Du in Heros nix verloren!".

Er lag dann da noch die gesamten 10 Minuten tot rum und bettelte um Ress bis wir ihn endlich kicken konnten.


----------



## Vrocas (31. Juli 2010)

Ich habs satt, deswegen sag ich einfach nur folgendes:

Klaut der dd dir die Aggro ist er entweder verdammt gut und fährt 11k dps oder du bist einfach scheiße und solltest kein tank rollen.

So far


----------



## DaScAn (31. Juli 2010)

mendozino schrieb:


> [...]Was für ne Kunst soll dass denn sein, mit nem 264 ItemLevel ausgerüsteten DD einem frischen Tank die Aggro zu klauen? Wenn die die Klasse spielen könnten ausser auf ihre zwei Tasten zu drücken, dann würden sie MIT dem Tank spielen und nicht GEGEN ihn. Aber dafür brauchts Hirn. Und wenn 90% der DDs was nicht haben, dann ist es Hirn.



Wahre worte.
Endlich jemand der reinen Wein einschenkt.
Bin selber tank (gott sei Dank auch 264er equipped)

Aber ich sag nur einmal. Aggro ist Seelengebuden.
Wer nicht hört muss fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schau dann gemütlich zu wie der DD stirbt und ich verbiete es sogar dem heiler den DD dann zu heilen.

"You spank it? You tank it!"


----------



## Zanny (31. Juli 2010)

"Der DD hat Aggro => Der DD ist in 100% der Fälle selbst Schuld" gilt seit Wotlk halt nicht mehr. 

Wenns ein unterequipter Tank nicht schafft ists ok. Wenn ein BiS equipter Tank in HCs keine Aggro kriegt weil overgeared ists auch noch vertretbar. 

Aber wenn ihr es nicht schafft Aggro gegen DDs gleichem Equipstand zu halten sind nicht die DDs unfähig


----------



## Rabenrecht (31. Juli 2010)

Also vorhin habe ich als DK (blut wer es noch nicht weiß) In den Schwarzfelshöhlen getankt und ich muss sagen auf nen paar Sekunden zum antanken muss man bestehen ich habe Ziele markiert da wurde auch brav draufgegangen, mein Tod und Verfall geschmissen Krankheiten verteilt, herzstoß bzw siedendes Blut (oder war es kochendes Blut bringe das immer durcheinander ^^) benutzt. Aber das reicht nicht ganz Schamane benutzt in seiner rota den kettenblitz und die jäger wohl auch etwas was mehrere Ziele trifft es wurde so gut wie kein aoe gemacht das reicht schon um nach einer Zeit die aggro von mobs zu bekommen die am anfang im Tod und verfall standen und auf denen nur die Krankheiten tickern, zugegeben ich konnte nicht ganz so viele Fähigkeiten benutzen wie ich wollte Todesrunen sind wohl leicht bugged in ner Blut skillung, andererseits haben die dds auch nicht so viel dmg gemacht wie sie eigentlich sollten da grade keine mastery aktiv ist, naja jedenfalls musste ich immer mal nen bisschen switchen hab immer wieder nen runenstoß auf nen anderen mob gemacht und wenn das maintarget auf 25/30 % war hab ich ganz aufs nächste geswitcht nach ner zeit hat mans raus, wenn ich einmal nen mob verloren hatte war das dann sehr hektisch da ich den mob spotten und dann noch gut aggro drauf machen musste was wegen dem aktuellen Runenmangel kein Spaß war und in der zwischenzeit hatte ich dann vielleicht das maintarget verloren. Aber nein aktuell sieht es so aus das dds in cata nicht einfach nur bomben können wann sie wollen (eigentlich soll es ja auch in Zukunft nicht mehr so viel bringen habe mir noch keine aoe fähigkeiten angesehen).


----------



## sharas1 (31. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Aggro verliert und dann auch noch die Mobs nicht rechtzeitig wieder ranholt liegt das an eurer Unfähigkeit und nicht an den DDs



Äääääh, nee....
Ich ( spiel tank und nen hexer quasi als doppelmain^^...) muss dazu sagen das viele dd´s es verlernt haben aggroreduzierende fähigkeiten einzusetzen...
Wenn ich (nur mal ein beispiel..) in der grube tanke, berg hoch zum tunnel, da ne mobgruppe pulle und ein dd singletarget auf einen macht den ich grade nicht im fokus hab lass ich den mob erstmal laufen...
Jede klasse hat fähigkeiten die aggro von sich zu nehmen (totstellen, eisblock, seele brechen etc)...
Wenn dieses nicht passiert hat der dd selber schuld wenn er stirbt und repkosten farmt...

Um diese zu vermeiden gibt es die nette funkion ein fokus zu setzen, (z.b. den tank..^^) wenn er gerne singletarget machen möchte...

Ich hab es mir mitlerweile angewöhnt bei größeren mobgruppen die aua machen könnten (wie in der grube z.b.) targets zu setzen...
Und es gibt trotzdem dd´s die es nicht peilen was damit gemeint ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann ist das wirklich ein krasser fall von selber schuld wenn sie dann sterben...^^

Und diese sterben eben zur not, denn hauptsache der tank und überlebt und die gruppe liegt...^^
Denn...rezzen kann ich als pala ja zur not...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharas1 (31. Juli 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> "You spank it? You tank it!"







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharas1 (31. Juli 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich habs satt, deswegen sag ich einfach nur folgendes:
> 
> Klaut der dd dir die Aggro ist er entweder verdammt gut und fährt 11k dps oder du bist einfach scheiße und solltest kein tank rollen.
> 
> So far




oder verdammt dämlich weil er seine klassenfähigkieten nicht beherscht und lieber auf seinen recount schaut anstatt mal 
nen blick auf omen zu werfen...
Dann ist der dd scheiße und sollte keinen schadensausteiler rollen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manotis (31. Juli 2010)

Mit icc equip hät man doch scon fast mit Autohit die aggro. Zieht ein ICC equipter DD die aggro ist das doch ziemlich schnuppe es sei denn er ist stoffi ich verstehe gerade nicht dein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yokoono12 (31. Juli 2010)

Manche von euch reden eine Mist, da wird mir schlecht!

Es hat absolut nichts damit zu tun ob ein Tank Icc equipt ist oder schlechter! Fakt ist oftmals fangen DD´s schon an zu Bomben da ist man noch nicht mal richtig bei den Mobs. Ich als Krieger Tank fang dann an erstmal meine Stunnae zu machen, Donnerknall usw. so bekomm ich zumindest wieder ein zwei Mobs zurück, die andern sind vielleicht schon ausser range und hauen kräftig auf die DD´s ein. Ich kann spotten ich kann auch noch die Aggro der Mobs auf mich ziehen, leider aber bleiben die nicht da wenn da ununterbrochen DMG reinkommt!

Denn Abspotten heißt nicht massig Aggro zu bekommen, man bekommt nur genausoviel wie der der die Aggro hat! Beim Krieger ist es auch noch so das ohne Aggro keine Wut kommt, wenns schlecht läuft und alles auf Cd ist habt ihr halt pech, aber labert net dumm rum von wegen ihr kennt oder könnt eure Klasse nicht, das ist quatsch. Ich tanke ICC ohne Probleme hab massig vorsprung in der Aggro und brauch mir keine Sorgen machen das ich die verlieren könnte, aber Ini´s sind für mich der absolute Horror!


----------



## marshmellow07 (31. Juli 2010)

sry...fail...eindeutig!

Ich sag mal das ist eindeutiges menschliches versagen des Tanks und nicht der, der DD´s!

Mittlerweile sollten schon einige wissen das ich kein WoW mehr spiele, dennoch forsche ich ab und zu die Foren durch um zu sehen was es neues gibt. Fakt ist das mit WOTLK das Tanken so einfach wie noch nie geworden ist! Rein laufen Ae raus hauen, weiter Tanken, wieder Ae und ab und zu sollte es passieren mal nen Spott raus hauen sollte doch mal ein Mob abhauen was sehr selten geworden ist und das ist egal mit welchem Tank!

Ich an Deiner Stelle würde hier nicht so rum Pflaumen und die armen DD´s beschuldigen! Ich habe mit WOTLK meinen Main (Schurke, Kampfskillung) auf nen Pala Tank/DD gewechselt. Nicht weils mehr einfacher geworden ist zu Tanken, sondern weil das Damage machen langweilig wurde und somit hatte ich eine Möglichkeit zwischen 2 Skillungen zu wechseln und diese abwechselnd einzusetzen!

Also bitte erzähl hier nix rum von wegen die DD´s sind zu blöd um Fokusfire zu betreiben (Ich kenne beide Seiten)! 

Denn eines ist klar und das must Du mir jetzt mal erklären! Wenn ich tun und lassen kann was ich weill weil die Mobs an dem Tank kleben als wären sie mit Sekundenkleber angeklebt, warum soll ich dann kein Ae-Dmg machen dürfen?


Lg Marshmellow

Edit:

Auch als Krieger Tank kleben die Mobs auf einem! Mehr als schon 20x gesehen! Es liegt alles an der Spielweise und wie gut das man seinen Charakter beherscht, um mehr gehts nicht!


----------



## *-*-WingZero-*-* (31. Juli 2010)

naja


es gibt genug dumme DDs Heals Tanks leider kann man das nd ändern!

Es ist halt so wies ist ^^


----------



## sharas1 (31. Juli 2010)

marshmellow07 schrieb:


> sry...fail...eindeutig!


Ansichtssache, aber darum diskutieren wir ja..^^



marshmellow07 schrieb:


> Rein laufen Ae raus hauen, weiter Tanken, wieder Ae und ab und zu sollte es passieren mal nen Spott raus hauen sollte doch mal ein Mob abhauen was sehr selten geworden ist und das ist egal mit welchem Tank!



Es gibt unbelehrbare ddler (alles schon mehrfach erlebt...) die machen fokusfire, mob haut ab--->spott von mir...
bevor der mob wieder bei mir ist und in meiner weihe, bzw in meiner nahkampfrange ist wird weitergeballert...
Mob haut wieder ab..cooldowns verhindern jeglichen weiteren rettungsversuch...
Und ich als tank renn dem mob nicht nach..seh ich nicht ein und punkt...Im raid vielleicht, aber net in ner 5er ini...



marshmellow07 schrieb:


> Also bitte erzähl hier nix rum von wegen die DD´s sind zu blöd um Fokusfire zu betreiben (Ich kenne beide Seiten)!



Doch, einige...beileibe nicht alle, aber es gibt vertreter dieser art die es nicht hinbekommen...




marshmellow07 schrieb:


> Denn eines ist klar und das must Du mir jetzt mal erklären! Wenn ich tun und lassen kann was ich weill weil die Mobs an dem Tank kleben als wären sie mit Sekundenkleber angeklebt, warum soll ich dann kein Ae-Dmg machen dürfen?



Von aoe hab ich gar nicht geredet...das ist kein problem bei nem vernünftig equipten tank...
Wenn ich mit meiner hexe aber in ne ini gehe und da ist ein frisch 80er tank (was man durchaus sieht und sich drauf einstellen kann bzw. sollte) werd ich nen teufel tun und 2 sek nach dem antanken feuerregen draufhauen...
Denn dann bin ich der der tankt...^^



marshmellow07 schrieb:


> Auch als Krieger Tank kleben die Mobs auf einem! Mehr als schon 20x gesehen! Es liegt alles an der Spielweise und wie gut das man seinen Charakter beherscht, um mehr gehts nicht!



Die klassenbeherschung und auch verständnis über spielerische- und ausrüstungsdefizite sollte aber von beiden seiten gegeben sein...
Als tank und auch als dd...


----------



## EisblockError (31. Juli 2010)

Mir ist das sowiso alles scheiß egal, hab totstellen, irreführung und cc wenn mir mal welche auf die pelle rücken


----------



## Todeshieb (31. Juli 2010)

"Wer nicht mit Damage warten kann und deshalb Aggro zieht, darf die behalten."

Das ist mein Tankmakro, das ich vor Random-Ini-Start immer poste. Wenn also jemand meint, dass er bevor ich die Mobs zusammengepullt habe, dass er sofort Damage machen muss, bitte schön ... viel Spass beim Sterben ... denn ich sterbe sicherlich nicht bei ner Mobgrp als Tank (auch ohne Heiler!).


----------



## Shanur (31. Juli 2010)

rooooooofl lol omg - diese treads sind echt mehr als out 

warum ich das so dementiere ist ganz einfach 

ich spiele 3 tanks 

krieger 4700 gs = keine aggro probs 
pala 5000 gs = keine aggro probs 
dk 4000 gs = ein wenig probleme 

gegen 5k gs aufwärts 

wenn du mir sagen willst das du mit icc gear nicht im stande bist zu tanken dann solltest du das spiel wechseln

- 

anders rum gibt es situationen wo man als tank gern mal in die tischplatte beisst 

ich für meinen teil geh gern aufs ganze und pull immer mehr als 2 gruppen 

beste beispiel gundrak 

wenn ich denn dann mal 2 - 3 gruppen pullen will 

kommen die meisten dd´s trotzdem nicht auf die idee mal die finger still zu halten 

am liebsten sin mir die feuer mages mit ihrer bombe die hängt dann schon an 6 von 9 mobs bevor die letzten 3 vor mir stehen da hilft dann aber auch keine weihe donnerknall oder tot und verfall nicht mehr ..

fazit verallgemeinern ist bullshit ich hab sehr oft sehr gute gruppen und nie wirklich probs es gibt ausnahmen das sind dann aber immer die leute die auch gleich ihre fresse aufreissen =)

was mir da hilft ist "ausschlusswahl" so is man unliebsame gruppenmate schnell los . 

mfg shan


----------



## Remor (31. Juli 2010)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> ich bin mir bewusst das dieses thema bis zum erbrechen durchgekaut ist, aber ich wunder mich immerwieder warum nichts passiert.



Was erwartest du denn, was passiert? es lesen nicht alle 11 Millionen WoW-Spieler diesen Thread durch, geschweige denn dass sie buffed kennen.


----------



## Calinna (31. Juli 2010)

Fares75 schrieb:


> Lass die DDs verrecken. Gold muss ausgegeben werden wegen Inflation!
> Ich freu mich immer wenn DDs verrecken, und lach mir ins Fäustchen wie Blöd die sind
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so geht's.

Wenn ich mit meinem Tank unterwegs bin, und ein DD klaut mir die Aggro, muss er eben sterben. Außer der Heiler hat Gnade. (Wobei es schon vorkommen kann, dass ich eben genannten Heiler bitte, den DD mal nicht zu heilen).
Andersherum, als Heiler in einer Instanz: Wer außer dem Tank Aggro zieht bekommt eben keine Heilung - hat er Pech gehabt und muss schauen wie er klar kommt.

Tja, scheinbar hoffe ich einfach immer noch darauf, dass unsere todesmutigen suizidgefährdeten Heiler aus ein paar unnötigen Toden mehr lernen als aus gut gemeinten Worten.


----------



## sharas1 (31. Juli 2010)

Shanur schrieb:


> anders rum gibt es situationen wo man als tank gern mal in die tischplatte beisst



Genau um die gehts doch hier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Shanur schrieb:


> wenn ich denn dann mal 2 - 3 gruppen pullen will
> 
> kommen die meisten dd´s trotzdem nicht auf die idee mal die finger still zu halten
> 
> am liebsten sin mir die feuer mages mit ihrer bombe die hängt dann schon an 6 von 9 mobs bevor die letzten 3 vor mir stehen da hilft dann aber auch keine weihe donnerknall oder tot und verfall nicht mehr ..


thats it...



Shanur schrieb:


> fazit verallgemeinern ist bullshit ich hab sehr oft sehr gute gruppen und nie wirklich probs es gibt ausnahmen das sind dann aber immer die leute die auch gleich ihre fresse aufreissen =)



Eben, und dieses gelaber geht mir auf den sack wenn ich tanke, blablabla aggro nicht halten blabla....
Das ein dd manchmal selbst schuld hat wenn er ins gras beisst, auf die idee kommen viele nicht...^^


----------



## Ukmâsmú (31. Juli 2010)

ich glaub das war ein bsp mit dem tank aber wer sich an classic erinnert wird folgende regeln noch kennen:




Wenn der heiler stirbt ist der tank schuld

wenn der tank stirbt ist der heiler schuld

Wenn der dd stirbt ist er selbst schuld




und diese goldene Regel gilt acuh noch in ZERG BOMB WOTLK

so einfach ist das...

aber das dds aggro zieh ist eh selten der fall und wenn dann find ich das in heros wenigstens mal gut weil man dann schon etwas mehr machen muss als tank und die hero net so ewig dauert... es gibt ja nix schlimmeres als Mieße dds und davon gleich 3 in der hero ini... Wenn man als tank im gesamtschade!!!! 46% des gesamtschadens gemacht hat dann sind das keine dds sondern irgendwelche nutzlosen statisten und da man kein cc mehr benutzt ist das heute einfach so...


----------



## Krovvy (31. Juli 2010)

egal wie ich es anfange, ich schaff es einfach nicht, mir alles durchzulesen... das ist ja sooo langweilig ^^


----------



## Jobbl (31. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab kaum Probleme als DD. Wenn ich bemerke das ich beim Tank öfters Aggro ziehe lass ich antanken bzw nutze Aggro reduzierende Fähigkeiten und gut is.


----------



## Addicrapt (31. Juli 2010)

Calinna schrieb:


> Genau so geht's.
> 
> Wenn ich mit meinem Tank unterwegs bin, und ein DD klaut mir die Aggro, muss er eben sterben. Außer der Heiler hat Gnade. (Wobei es schon vorkommen kann, dass ich eben genannten Heiler bitte, den DD mal nicht zu heilen).
> Andersherum, als Heiler in einer Instanz: Wer außer dem Tank Aggro zieht bekommt eben keine Heilung - hat er Pech gehabt und muss schauen wie er klar kommt.
> ...



Scheinbar kennen heutige Tanks überhaupt kein "Spott" mehr. Wenn dir ein DD die Aggro wegschnappt, dann spotte ich als Tank doch wohl und setze bei der nächsten Mobgruppe Zeichen á la Totenkopf. Wenn ich dann aber auch noch zu unfähig bin, die Aggro dieses eines Gegners zu halten, warum melde ich mich dann als Tank an? 
Dabei ist das Top-Equip mit dem der DD dahin kommt völlig nebensächlich, denn als Tank gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten Aggro aufzubauen. Was ich mich gefragt habe, also ich eure Posts gelesen habt, ob ihr in Raids genauso vorgeht? 
Ich hab das Gefühl, dass Tanks meinen, dass IMMER der DD Schuld ist, wenn man selbst die Aggro verliert. 
Stattdessen sollte man sich selbst mal auf die Finger schauen und sich fragen, wie oben bereits gesagt, ob man selbst nicht zu schnell durch die Instanz will deshalb keine Zeichen, kein Fokusziel auswählt? 
Ich gebe durchaus zu, dass auch ein DD dir die Aggro nehmen kann, weil er selbst zu entschlossen rangeht, statt dann aber sein virtuelles Ableben zu feiern, indem man selbst dann schön zuschaut, wie sein Lebensbalken rapide sinkt, während man dem Heiler schreibt "Bloß nicht heilen, der ist selbst Schuld!" könnte man ja spotten.


----------



## Toxxical (31. Juli 2010)

Addicrapt schrieb:


> Scheinbar kennen heutige Tanks überhaupt kein "Spott" mehr. Wenn dir ein DD die Aggro wegschnappt, dann spotte ich als Tank doch wohl und setze bei der nächsten Mobgruppe Zeichen á la Totenkopf. Wenn ich dann aber auch noch zu unfähig bin, die Aggro dieses eines Gegners zu halten, warum melde ich mich dann als Tank an?
> Dabei ist das Top-Equip mit dem der DD dahin kommt völlig nebensächlich, denn als Tank gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten Aggro aufzubauen. Was ich mich gefragt habe, also ich eure Posts gelesen habt, ob ihr in Raids genauso vorgeht?
> Ich hab das Gefühl, dass Tanks meinen, dass IMMER der DD Schuld ist, wenn man selbst die Aggro verliert.
> Stattdessen sollte man sich selbst mal auf die Finger schauen und sich fragen, wie oben bereits gesagt, ob man selbst nicht zu schnell durch die Instanz will deshalb keine Zeichen, kein Fokusziel auswählt?
> Ich gebe durchaus zu, dass auch ein DD dir die Aggro nehmen kann, weil er selbst zu entschlossen rangeht, statt dann aber sein virtuelles Ableben zu feiern, indem man selbst dann schön zuschaut, wie sein Lebensbalken rapide sinkt, während man dem Heiler schreibt "Bloß nicht heilen, der ist selbst Schuld!" könnte man ja spotten.



/sign


----------



## Zanny (31. Juli 2010)

Danke Addicrapt, du hast einfach so Recht.


----------



## Terminsel (31. Juli 2010)

*Allgemeiner Verhaltensguide für Tanks, Heiler und DDs
*
WoW ist ein Gruppenspiel, daher ist jedes Mitglied einer Gruppe oder eines Schlachtzuges angehalten, sich an einige ungeschriebene Gesetze zu halten.

Tank
Aufgabe: Die Aufmerksamkeit der Gegner auf sich ziehen und diese behalten, so dass DDs und Heiler ihrer Arbeit ungehindert nachgehen können.
Weitere Aufgaben: Führungsrolle (nicht mit Anführerrolle zu verwechseln), Leben und Mana der anderen Gruppenmitglieder im Blick haben (insbesondere der/des Heiler/s), ggf. die Reihenfolge der zu vernichtenden Gegner festlegen, ggf. CC anordnen
Fehlertolleranz 1: Gegenüber DDs, die unbeabsichtigt Aggro ziehen und Heilern, die aus Versehen mal in den Pull reinheilen; Reaktion -> Spott und weitertanken
Fehlertolleranz 2: Gegenüber Heilern, die sich in der Heilung verschätzen und zu wenig Trefferpunkte hochgeheilt bekommen; Reaktion -> Lebensverlängernde CDs zünden
Häufiger Irrtum: "Ich pulle so viel, wie ich Schaden einstecken kann, bzw. der Heiler wegheilen kann." Diese Aussage ist falsch. Richtig müsste es heißen: "Ich pulle so viel, wie ich Schaden vertragen kann UND wie ich an Mobs bei mir behalten kann."
Sinnvolle Eigenschaften eines Tank-Spielers: Geduld, Übersicht, Reaktionsvermögen, Durchsetzungsvermögen, Stress-Resistenz

Heiler
Aufgabe: Den Tank und die Gruppe am Leben halten.
Weitere Aufgaben: Den Tank bei der Wahrung der Übersicht unterstützen
Fehlertolleranz 1: Gegenüber Tanks, die sich unabsichtlich ein wenig übernommen haben; Reaktion -> Spezielle Heil-CDs zünden
Fehlertolleranz 2: Gegenüber DDs, die aus Versehen Aggro ziehen; Reaktion -> Auf den DD umschwenken und dessen Fehler wieder wettmachen
Häufiger Irrtum: "Mein Mana ist nur für den Tank." Diese Aussage ist falsch. DDs, die unbeabsichtigt Schaden kassieren oder unvermeidbaren Schaden abkriegen müssen ebenso hochgeheilt werden.
Sinnvolle Eigenschaften eines Heiler-Spielers: Geduld, Ruhe, Urteilsvermögen

Schadensausteiler
Aufgabe: Die Vernichtung der angetankten Gegner
Weitere Aufgaben: Klassenabhängig; besonders Hybriden können kurzzeitig diverse Unterstützung liefern, aber auch "reine" DDs. Zu den typischen Nebenaufgaben eines DDs können gehören: Aggrounterstützung für den Tank, durch Irreführung oder Schurkenhandel; Kurzzeitig mitheilen; diverse Supportfähigkeiten zünden (z. B. Heldentum, Hand des xy, etc.)
Fehlertolleranz 1: Gegenüber Tanks, die sich zu viel gepullt haben; Reaktion -> nicht mit AoE übertreiben, Aggrometer im Auge behalten, ggf. Aggroreduzierende Maßnahmen einsetzen oder anderweitig die Reißleine ziehen (Bubble, Totstellen, Eisblock, etc.)
Fehlertolleranz 2: Gegenüber Heilern, die kurzfristig die Übersicht verlieren, sich verschätzen oder anderweitig nicht hinterherkommen; Reaktion -> stark auf Schadensvermeidung achten, ggf. mitheilen (Hybrid), Reißleinen-CDs zünden (Bubble, Totstellen, Eisblock, etc.)
Fehlertolleranz 3: Gegenüber anderen DDs, die unbeabsichtigt Aggro ziehen; Reaktion -> wenn vorhanden, entsprechende Supportfähigkeiten einsetzen, um dem DD zu helfen
Häufiger Irrtum: "Immer maximalen Schaden fahren zeichnet einen guten DD aus." Diese Aussage ist falsch. Richtig müsste es heißen: "Immer maximalen Schaden fahren, wenn die Situation es erlaubt zeichnet einen guten DD aus."
Sinnvolle Eigenschaften eines DD-Spielers: Disziplin, Urteilsvermögen, Geduld


Alle drei Aufgabenbereiche sind voneinander abhängig und gute Ergebnisse erzielt man nur mit gutem Zusammenspiel.

Die Bezeichnung "Guide" ist hier nicht ganz ernst gemeint.


----------



## sharas1 (31. Juli 2010)

Addicrapt schrieb:


> Scheinbar kennen heutige Tanks überhaupt kein "Spott" mehr.


Doch, aber wenn die cd´s nicht abgelaufen sind ist das mit spottversuchen witzlos...



Addicrapt schrieb:


> Wenn dir ein DD die Aggro wegschnappt, dann spotte ich als Tank doch wohl und setze bei der nächsten Mobgruppe Zeichen á la Totenkopf.



WIe schon geschreiben hatte ich es schon öfters gehabt das den dd´s diese symbole schnuppe waren...
Totenkopf gesetzt, kreuz gesetzt..alles erklärt was los ist und die reihenfolge etc...
Ich flitz los, tank den totenkopf an, mage (nur als beispiel...) feuert auf kreuz...
Ich spotte den mob zurück, wende mich wieder den rest der  mobgruppe zu die unter aoe-beschuss liegt weil totenkopf schon liegt... nanu? wie jetzt, symbole und so...
Mage feuert trotzdem weiter auf kreuz... mage hat die reihenfolge schon gerallt, aber die anderen 2 ddler nicht...
Kreuz rennt zu mage zurück  weil cd auf spott ---> mage tot...
Ergo, die ddler habens versaut...^^

Und dann blablabla..aggro nicht halten... 



Addicrapt schrieb:


> Stattdessen sollte man sich selbst mal auf die Finger schauen und sich fragen, wie oben bereits gesagt, ob man selbst nicht zu schnell durch die Instanz will deshalb keine Zeichen, kein Fokusziel auswählt?



Ich zumindest nicht...Also zu schnell..^^
Aber wenn ich als dd in ne ini laufe, ist das erste was ich mache den tank als fokus zu setzen...
Wenn ich dann ein anderes target habe als der tank mach ich keinen singledamage auf den mob..falls doch..eigenverschulden wenn ich sterbe...



Addicrapt schrieb:


> Ich gebe durchaus zu, dass auch ein DD dir die Aggro nehmen kann, weil er selbst zu entschlossen rangeht, statt dann aber sein virtuelles Ableben zu feiern, indem man selbst dann schön zuschaut, wie sein Lebensbalken rapide sinkt, während man dem Heiler schreibt "Bloß nicht heilen, der ist selbst Schuld!" könnte man ja spotten.



Muss der heiler selber wissen..^^


----------



## sharas1 (31. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> *Allgemeiner Verhaltensguide für Tanks, Heiler und DDs
> *
> 
> Häufiger Irrtum: "Immer maximalen Schaden fahren zeichnet einen guten DD aus." Diese Aussage ist falsch. Richtig müsste es heißen: "Immer maximalen Schaden fahren, wenn die Situation es erlaubt zeichnet einen guten DD aus."
> Sinnvolle Eigenschaften eines DD-Spielers: Disziplin, Urteilsvermögen, Geduld



/sign


----------



## Messerset (31. Juli 2010)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> ich bin mir bewusst das dieses thema bis zum erbrechen durchgekaut ist



Richtig erkannt und trotzdem nicht demenstprechend gehandelt. Schade!

Aber, wenn wir schon mal dabei sind.

Ich hab's auch mal als Tank versucht, beim Leveln über den Dungeon finder. Findet man ja schnell eine Gruppe, wenn man sich als Tank meldet. Ich also als Bär in einer Level 30 Instanz. Weiß nicht mehr genau, wo das war?

Ich stürme in die Gruppe, alle DDs bomben.
Ich muss spotten, alle bomben weiter. 
Einige Mobs brechen aus. DDs bomben weiter.

Sagt die Eule: "Halt doch mal die Aggro!"
Sach ich: "Wie wäre es, wenn du tankst und ich so lange an deiner Stelle die Aggro klaue?"
Sagt er: "Ich bin ein besserer Tank als du!"
Sach ich: "Super, dann Tank!" und bin raus aus der Gruppe.

Seitdem habe ich keine Lust mehr zum Tanken gehabt und hab lieber als Baum geheilt. Schade eigentlich!


----------



## Toxxical (31. Juli 2010)

Wenn man nicht einen bestimmten Schaden fährt, wird man vom Nächstbesten mit Dmg-Meter angeraunt man wäre unfähig Dmg zu machen und wird im schlimmsten Fall aus der Gruppe mit Votekick geschmissen.


----------



## serternos árkanos (31. Juli 2010)

Also ich bin erschüttert über die Reaktionen von den DDs hier ,ich hab mich seit BC aus dem Raidgeschäft zurück gezogen ,und damals war es Regel "Heiler tot, Tank Schuld. Tank tot Heiler schuld. DD tot , selbst schuld" Es hieß immer wieder das wir auf unseren Schadensoutput achten müssen und außer dem war meistens nach einer 3er Gruppe dann auch schluss, also mehr wurden nich gepullt. So und jetzt erleb ich schon in den low-level 5-Mann inis: "Eeeyyy junge pull ma mehr asls nur 5 stück das is so ja voool lagnwielig " Find ich extrem ,eine Instanz ist schließlich nicht dazu das man Gegner die man alleine nicht schafft in einer Gruppe bezwingt, wenn die Mobgruppen größer als 5 werden , ist das aufgerechnet auf jeden Spieler ein mob pro Spieler also wieso dann noch in ne Instanz gehen? Instanzen sind einfach nicht dafür gemacht alles zusammen zu pullen und zu bomben.


----------



## xxardon (31. Juli 2010)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, ein besonderes hallo an unsere dds (insbesondere die mit "bomb"- fähigkeiten).
> 
> ich bin mir bewusst das dieses thema bis zum erbrechen durchgekaut ist, aber ich wunder mich immerwieder warum nichts passiert.
> tanks, egal welche klasse, haben (neben ihrem spott) vielfätige möglichkeiten um aggro aufzubauen.
> ...



(keine wut(mana,runenmacht)=>kein damage.
nehmen wir jetzt ein beispiel:
kriegerdd (ICC-Equpied) geht in eine instanz, rushed (weil er do.Of ist) in eine 5er mobgruppe und versucht damage zu halten.
tanks: krieger spottet, dk tankt, pala macht was weis ich was.
endergebnis: der dd lebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,tank und heiler zergen die gruppe lebt.


----------



## Neme16 (31. Juli 2010)

ich spiel nen DK tank und ich verlier bei bomb grp in den täglichen random heros normal nie die aggro , finde wenn die dd´s bomben ist das tanken sogar vieeel einfacher ,wenn die dd´s auf jedenmob einzeln hauen bauen die viel mehr aggro auf besonders wenn sich jeder nen anderes single target aussucht .


----------



## Kashia02 (31. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Erstens hab ich nichts von Fulldmg gesagt und Zweitens ist normal immer der erste vom Tank anvisierte mob Fokustarget und sollte auch entsprechend Angegriffen, Angetankt sein.
> Erzähl mir jetzt nichts anderes.



Hmm, bei mir is' nie irgendwas mit 'Fokustarget' wie es manche nennen - ich benutze schlicht und einfach die Assistfunktion als DD: Ich lass' den Tank seine Mobs sammeln und wenn die Mobgrp zusammen ist Assist auf Tank sodass ich das Maintarget im Ziel habe, wenn nun Donnerschlag, Weihe, DnD, wasauchimmer aggroproduzierendes benutzt wird fang ich an Dmg zu machen
...seit 2008 nie Probleme damit gehabt ô0

inb4 "was bist du für n noob" -> Seltsamerweise hab ich das Gefühl das macht jeder so der Ahnung hat...


Hab bis jetzt auch alle 3 Klassenarten gespielt und so meine Erfahrungen gesammelt. Ein Tank braucht Zeit zum antanken! Fulldmg hin oder her, die DDs haben gefälligst erst dann Schaden zu machen wenn der Tank seine Aggroskills benutzt hat(bsp. erst nach Donnerschlag loshauen). Danach ist es schwer einem ebenbürtigen Tank die Aggro zu stehlen, wer es dennoch schafft hat seine Aufgabe verfehlt und nicht auf seine Aggro geachtet (oder war so blöd und hat gespottet).
Wenn ich als DD mich an mein Muster halte brauch ich keine aggroreduzierenden skills mehr und verteile trotzdem viel Schaden... Und wenn es mal eng werden sollte (Aggroresets, Tankstuns, Fear, etc.) wird einfach kurzzeitig der Schadensoutput gesenkt.

Wenn also mal ein DD stirbt hat er schlicht und einfach nicht aufgepasst und Pech gehabt - Ein Tank kann so gut sein wie er will, wenn der DD Mist baut kriegt er Aggro und stirbt ô0


----------



## Damodred (31. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie sieht man bei einigen der vorangegangenen Posts ziemlich deutlich, warum das Zusammenspiel seit WotLk und dem Dungeonfinder nicht mehr klappt. Es ist ja auch viel einfacher, immer "den anderen" die Schuld zuzuschieben, als selbst mal nachzudenken, ob man Fehler macht. Egal ob als Tank, oder als DD. Viele Tanks haben seit dem Dungeonfinder  massive Starallüren "Ohne mich geht nichts, bestraf ich die anderen halt damit, daß sie wen neues suchen müssen"  und viele DDs müssen die Wartezeit ausgleichen, indem sie einfach draufhalten, egal was passiert. 

Genauso, wie DDs einen Tank brauchen, braucht der Tank auch DDs, denn Solo durch Inis hauen ist im besten Fall mühselig. Und mir ist durchaus klar, daß nun wieder manche "Pros" kommen mit "Ich mach mehr Schaden als die meisten DDs". Ja, mag sein, da sind wir halt bei dem Punkt "Wollt ihr lieber um Aggro kämpfen oder um DPS"?


----------



## Makku (31. Juli 2010)

Schön wird es doch, falls ich das richtig verstanden, habe, wenn in den ersten Cata-Inis wieder mehr Wert auf CC gelegt wird...
Wenn es vorbei ist mit dem "Bomben"... manche Magier entdecken, dass Sie Gegner in Tiere verwandeln können ^^...


----------



## Sacrilege (31. Juli 2010)

Wir reden da von 5er Inis... mit heutigem Gearstand ist es doch eh völlig wayne ob der Tank Aggro hält oder nicht oO Wenn ich mal aus Langeweile mit meinem Shadow in ne Ini gehe und ich ziehe Aggro ist der Mob sowieso tot bevor er bei mir ist. Bin ich mit dem Schurken drin, zerschnetzel ich den Mob schneller als der Mob überhaupt Schaden an mir machen kann. Im Prinzip kann man da auch mit 3 starken DDs und nem guten Heiler reingehen, fällt ned so wirklich ins Gewicht was der Tank macht.

Prinzipiell richte ich mich nach dem Tank und unterstütze den auch mit den Möglichkeiten die mir zur Verfügung stehen, aber als DD Aggro zu haben ist nun wirklich völlig egal. Ausgenommen der Heiler ist eine Schlafmütze, aber das checkt man ja schnell und dann latscht man halt Brainafk hinterher und macht Autohit bzw. castet nur alle paar Sekunden mal was.

Mir ist jedenfalls die ganze Aufregung schleierhaft. Es gibt genug unfähige Tanks, das ist mal amtlich, aber genauso gibt's unfähige DDs und Heiler, na und?


----------



## Skymek (31. Juli 2010)

AjaxXx schrieb:


> lern tanken, dann musst du nicht weinen.



kann ich nur zustimmen. Hab mit meinem Pala vor ner Woche etwa ebenfalls auf Tank gespecct, ohne wirklich gear zu haben und hatte bisher in keiner (außer gestern mal kurz in HdR Hero) Probs die Mobs bei mir zu halten. Sry aber wenn ein Tank mit ICC Equip (und davon is mein Pala zZ immer noch weit entfernt), es nicht packt dann spielt er einfach zu schlecht.

Ausaggron passiert immer mal wieder bei stark Equipten DDs, aber wofür gibts nen Spot? und selbst wenn wenn DDs nicht hören wollen sind sie halt tot. Wayne durch Repkosten lernen sie.


----------



## DaScAn (31. Juli 2010)

Ich denke TERMINSEL hat hier das einzig richtige von uns allen gepostet.
Damit sollte das Thema beendet sein


----------



## OrcsOrcsOrcs (1. August 2010)

Damodred schrieb:


> Genauso, wie DDs einen Tank brauchen, braucht der Tank auch DDs, denn Solo durch Inis hauen ist im besten Fall mühselig.



Heros gehen mit einer bestimmten Skillung beim Dk auch ganz ganz gut solo. :-)


----------



## marshmellow07 (1. August 2010)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Ansichtssache, aber darum diskutieren wir ja..^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast ja ganz schön meine Statement zerpfückt. Find ich auch gut so. Dennoch....

Das was Du zerpflückt hast ist meine Ansichtssache und Deine Kommentare dazu sind nicht unbedingt das gelbe vom Ei.

Unbelehrbare DDler.......usw.
Was fürn Blödsinn!
Ich geh auch mit der einstellung raus und sage wer aggro hat kann sie behalten, fertig aus und schluß! Aber wenns der DDler schafft nem Tank die aggro zu klauen ist entweder der Tank zu schlecht oder sein Equipt zu low gegenüber dem DDler! Habe damals mit meinem Pala (Kara auststattung) die Ini TDM getankt und die Leute die mit waren waren aus meinem Main Raid der in der Schwarzen Festung unterwegs war. Denke mal Du kannst Dir denken welcher Equipt unterschied hierbei entstanden ist! Und gab es Probleme? Nicht die Bone.... Bei längeren Kämpfen haben die aufpassen müssen das Sie die Aggro bekommen, bei normalen Gruppen haben Sie halt so lala Damage gemacht 75-85% ca. Auch ab und zu 100% einfach nur um zu sehen wie ich mich abmühe die Aggro weiter zu halten, hat auch FAST geklappt...war halt dann doch noch ne equipt Frage!


Zum Ae.....
Fokus Fire auf einen Mob den Du nicht antankst ist ähnlich wie Ae-Dmg der dd´s....
Sag mal willst Du mich hier verkohlen? Wenn die DD´s nicht auf mein Ziel gehen muss ich als Tank halt zu dem Ziel wechseln was die im Ziel haben! Wenn das mehrere Ziele sind, sagen wir mal 4er Gruppe in ner 5er INI und jeder DD geht auf sein eigenes Ziel und Du auch noch dazu. Wo liegt dann das Problem? Kenne keinen Pala oder Krieger der damit nicht klar kommt! Geschweige denn nen Dudu der sowieso alle 4 stk mit einem Schlag gleich mal um mehrere Punkte im Omen rauf klatscht. Und somit habe ich meinen Ae-Ausbruch hier in diesem Tread auch schon erklärt!

Und bitte was soll die verdammt banale Aussage mit dem Equipten Tank!?
Klar soll ein Tank gut equipt sein, keine Frage! Aber was ist wenn nicht? Was ist wenn dieser jene nicht Raiden gehen will? Hat der dann kein Recht WoW zu spielen, oder diverse Inis zu Tanken? In diesem Falle sollte dies der Tank auch sagen bevor er die Ini beginnt, dann können sich die DD´s drauf einstellen! Aber mal ehrlich, nen Icc-Raid equipter dd macht eh ne riesen haufen auf die Trash Mobs in hero-Inis. Bin mit meinem Schurken nur Naxx (WOTLK) ausgestattet und das nur 10 Mann equipt! Hey und sry...sogar da sind die Mobs nen Witz! Ich denke nur weil ein super doller equipter DD sich nen Mob holt und mit dem spielen will braucht sich niemand beschweren!
Ergo...wenn der Tank nix sagt isser selber schuld! Und wenn er eh aus nem High Raid das Equipt hat, braucht man hier zb in diese Tread ned rumheulen! Den mehr als die max Rüssi zur Zeit kann man nicht holen und das gilt für Tank, DD´s und Heiler!

Mann ey....
Immer dieses Rumgeheule von "die DD´s sind so böse"! Nehmt Euch mal an der Nase und lernt mal mit Euren Chars umzugehen! Lernt mal zu Tanken! Aber gut....Ist ja auch nicht mehr so einfach! Denn mittlerweile ist WoW ein Kindergeburtstag wo man auf nichts mehr achten muss! Fehlt nur mehr ein von Blizzard bewilligter Bot dann ist das Game komplett!

Lg Marshmellow

Edit:



sharas1 schrieb:


> Und ich als tank renn dem mob nicht nach..seh ich nicht ein und punkt...Im raid vielleicht, aber net in ner 5er ini...



Ja genau mach das mal! Viel Spaß beim Anschiss oder gleich bei der Suche für nen neuen Raid!


----------



## Latharíl (1. August 2010)

marshmellow, fakt is einfach, dass ein guter dd seine aggro im griff hat. hat er das nicht, sollte er sims spielen gehn.
ein tank gibt das ziel vor, immerhin lässt er sich die fresse polieren.
und nicht der dd.
dds sind nun mal austauschbar, wenns einem nicht passt wie der tank spielt, steht im frei die ini zu verlassen.
in nem raid würdest du auch nicht was andres isn target nehmen als der tank- oder?


ich sehs z.b. mit meim pala nich ein, den dds die aggro zu nehmen, wenn sie a. vor mir fröhlich in die mobgruppe bomben oder b. nicht mein ziel fokussen. dann dürfen sie mit ihrer aggro machen was sie wollen, mich juckts nicht.
ich spiel aber auch genug dd-klassen um zu wissen wies als dd ist- und ich pass auf, was ich mache.

im prinzip gehts dir eig darum, dass die dds nen freifahrtschein bekommen und machen können was sie wollen- bomben, sich n target aussucehn, etc.
und der tank hat wien bimbo ihnen den arsch zu retten und am besten aber die komplette ini zusammenzupullen, damit sichs bomben auch lohnt. und dabei noch aggro halten. und dann noch alle fokustargets der dds super antanken. und beneher noch dem heiler das heilen abnehmen und n buch zum optimalen tanken schreiben.

wer als dd an aggro stirbt, hat keine ahnung was er tut. 
es heißt nicht umsonst:
wenn der tank stirbt, ist der heiler schuld.
wenn der heiler stirbt, ist der tank schuld.
wenn der dd stirbt, ist der dd schuld.


----------



## Kiefa (1. August 2010)

ich kenne das. spiele selber krieger tank.
oft läuft es bei mir so 
1. irgendeiner der dds meint pullen zu müssen wärend healer wegen umspeccen mana reggt. ich versuche natürlich schnell aggro zu bekommen das geht allerdings schwer ohne wut und chargen kann ich nicht da die gegner zu nah sind. mit dem ergebnis das mind 1 dd tot am boden liegt mich und den healer (der mittlerweile 10% mana hat weil er sofort aber etwas zu spät aufgesprungen ist) flamed.

oder

2. die dds (meist mages hexer dks oder oomkins) fangen an zu bomben becor ich dazu kam einmal donnerknall zumachen mit dem ergebnis das die mobgruppe an mir vorbei auf die dds zurennt. besonders bei kriegern oder dudus sollte man kurz warten.

3. leute fangen bei boss mit schaden an wärend ich gerade auf charge drücke. mit dem ergebnis das ich am boss vorbei renne (da er stunnimmun ist) udn erstmal dem boss hinterher rennen darf um ihm einen schildschlag draufzuknallen.

edit: ich spiele auch einige dds nen z.B. guten hexer (der haut auch in innis ordentlich rein ja^^) 

mfg Kiefa


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. August 2010)

Ganz im Ernst in der 5er Ini ist es doch jeder Sau egal wer grade Aggro hat und wer nicht. Wenn der Heiler einigermaßen auf zack ist lässt sich das locker alles wegheilen. Solang der Tank 1-2 Mobs bei sich halten kann ist es nicht schlimm wenn ein paar Viecher rumrennen und ein wenig zuhauen.
Und die einzigen Tanks die keine Aggro haben sind mies equipt oder haben noch keine Erfahrung sammeln können. Was in Raids ja letztendlich wegfällt. Wenn nicht hat man den falschen Tank.


----------



## Dreidan (1. August 2010)

Tja Schurke muss man sein. Die undankbaren Tanks wissen nicht einmal wem sies zu verdanken haben, dass die Mobgruppen in maximal 4 Sekunden im Dreck liegen, ohne dass auch nur ein DD Aggro gezogen hat. Die klopfen sich dann immer schön selbst auf die Schulter. Ist dann mal kein Schurke oder n guter Jäger unter den DDs weinen sie dann rum, die bösen DDs overnuken oder lassen nicht antanken.

Achja ich verstehe Schurken mit 2+ T10 Teilen nicht, die ihren Schurkenhandel nicht einsetzen dabei gibts dafür 15 Energie geschenkt. Ich machs in Hero Inis immer so: Tank reinlaufen lassen, einmal Dolchfächer in die Gruppe werfen um die 15 Energie für Schurkenhandel nicht zu verschenken, dann direkt Schurkenhandel auf den Tank und dann nur noch Dolchfächer bis alles liegt. Ist gaaanz einfach und die Mobs kippen schneller aus den Latschen, als sie "Aua" schreien können.


----------



## Azerak (1. August 2010)

Da du extra schreibst dass du nicht über die ICC Inis redest: in den anderen ist es mir als heiler herzlich egal ob nun der Tank die Aggro hat oder ein Mage...  wer das nicht weggeheilt kriegt - naja..


----------



## sharas1 (2. August 2010)

marshmellow07 schrieb:


> Denke mal Du kannst Dir denken welcher Equipt unterschied hierbei entstanden ist! Und gab es Probleme? Nicht die Bone.... Bei längeren Kämpfen haben die aufpassen müssen das Sie die Aggro bekommen, bei normalen Gruppen haben Sie halt so lala Damage gemacht 75-85% ca. Auch ab und zu 100% einfach nur um zu sehen wie ich mich abmühe die Aggro weiter zu halten, hat auch FAST geklappt...war halt dann doch noch ne equipt Frage!



aha, keine weiteren fragen mehr...
Es haben die dd´s auf die aggro geachtet..fein, so solls sein...



marshmellow07 schrieb:


> Zum Ae.....
> Fokus Fire auf einen Mob den Du nicht antankst ist ähnlich wie Ae-Dmg der dd´s....
> Sag mal willst Du mich hier verkohlen? Wenn die DD´s nicht auf mein Ziel gehen muss ich als Tank halt zu dem Ziel wechseln was die im Ziel haben! Wenn das mehrere Ziele sind, sagen wir mal 4er Gruppe in ner 5er INI und jeder DD geht auf sein eigenes Ziel und Du auch noch dazu. Wo liegt dann das Problem? Kenne keinen Pala oder Krieger der damit nicht klar kommt! Geschweige denn nen Dudu der sowieso alle 4 stk mit einem Schlag gleich mal um mehrere Punkte im Omen rauf klatscht. Und somit habe ich meinen Ae-Ausbruch hier in diesem Tread auch schon erklärt!



du kannst aoe damage ja wohl nicht mit fokusfire vergleichen..das ist wie mit äpfel und birnen...
es macht nen unterschied ob ich dir z.b. mit feuerbrand 3-4k schaden alle 2 sek als aggro auf nen mob lege, oder mit nem fokusfeuer alle 3 sek 10k...
da kannst du mit tank-aoe solange rudern wie du willst..du hälts die aggro nicht wenn du mein target nicht auch hast...
da kannst du auch icc tankgear haben....





marshmellow07 schrieb:


> Und bitte was soll die verdammt banale Aussage mit dem Equipten Tank!?
> Klar soll ein Tank gut equipt sein, keine Frage! Aber was ist wenn nicht? Was ist wenn dieser jene nicht Raiden gehen will? Hat der dann kein Recht WoW zu spielen, oder diverse Inis zu Tanken? In diesem Falle sollte dies der Tank auch sagen bevor er die Ini beginnt, dann können sich die DD´s drauf einstellen!



hast du recht, stimme ich 100% mit über ein...
mein tank hat auch nicht 245 angefangen...
ich hatte auch immer angemeldet das die dd´s doch bitte ein bischen aufpassen sollten, manchmal hats geklappt..meistens aber nicht...^^

Aber fakt ist auch, das ich bevor ich nen tank gespielt hatte auch immer rumgeheult hatte das 
die meisten tanks zu blöde sind die aggro zu halten.
Aber wenn man mal beides angetestet hat ist man doch ein bischen schlauer.^^


Das war mein schlußsatz zu diesem thread, ich glaube man könnte dieses ewig ohne ergebnis weiterführen...


----------



## neosyntax (2. August 2010)

Nun, Ich spiele einen Schamanenheiler und muss sagen dass zu einem Großteil alle Tanks ihre Aufgabe gut erledigen.

Ausnahmen:

Noob-DK-Tanks (von denen es leider viel zu viele gibt)
Tanks die Mobs nur einmal anspotten und die halbe Instanz so Tanken wollen (also mal ehrlich, irgendwann sollte man auch mal stehenbleiben und warten bis die Mobs tot sind)
Tanks die sich nichts Trauen und ne gefühlte halbe Stunde brauchen um ne gruppe zu pullen (vorsicht ist besser als nachsicht, aber für ne ini ne Stunde ? )

DD mach ich Übrigens auch, da hab ich mich aber abgefunden, dass viele Tanks nicht die Aggro von einem Verstärker halten können. ist einfach zuviel ^^

Alle anderen sollten eher mal das Addon Omen installieren, das ist sehr nützlich.

Denn wie sagt man: Wer Aggro hat, darf sie behalten ^^


----------



## KlacM (2. August 2010)

Ich spiele zwar schon ne weile nichtmehr aktiv aber ich kenne alle 3 seiten: tanken, heilen und dd

Tank: ich spielte vor bis zu ca. 2 monaten einen druiden... anfang 80 hatte ich leichte eq probleme, aber nach n paar stunden marken farmen hatte ich dann das eq so weit zusammen, dass ich ohne probleme ne ganze mobgrp von 20-30 mobs mindestens gehalten hab und wenn mal von einem die aggro weg war machte ich einfach den massen spott und hatte die aggro... bis dahin sind die meisten mobs eh down gewesen... das antanken dauerte nichtmal ne sekunde(einfach reingecharged einmal klaue oder so gemacht und ich hatte die aggro)

DD: hab recht erfolgreich nen ele schamanen gespielt und einfach alles weggebrutzelt... wenn sich der mob zu mir umgedreht hat, hatte der nurnoch 2 sekunden zu leben, weil der danach einfach durch den übertriebenen dmg von 3 dds(die ae bombten) umfiel... teilweise haben die mobs auch nichtmal ne chance gehabt zum tank zu laufen

und dann kommst du her "mimimi dds lassen tanks nicht antanken". wenn du lernst deine tank klasse zu beherrschen, is antanken wirklich ne beleidigung.

also l2p und hol dir gescheides gear. sollte ja als tank kein problem sein


----------



## Chillers (2. August 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> marshmellow, fakt is einfach, dass ein guter dd seine aggro im griff hat. hat er das nicht, sollte er sims spielen gehn.
> ein tank gibt das ziel vor, immerhin lässt er sich die fresse polieren.
> und nicht der dd.
> dds sind nun mal austauschbar, wenns einem nicht passt wie der tank spielt, steht im frei die ini zu verlassen.
> ...



Und ich sage dir, gute DD´s, die überlegt spielen und viell. noch switchen als priest (z.B.) und heilen/schilden, sind genauso wertvoll wie gute tanks.
Die können auch einer Gruppe den Hintern retten.

Ich selber habe wie gesagt im mom überhaupt keine Probleme mit welchen tanks auch immer, auch wenn sie *low* sind.
Also dem berühmten GS nach so ein paar Punkte unter meinem. 

Ich schilde da mehr und heile und bin dort nach recount nur 3. im Schnitt. Aber es hat sich bis jetzt in den letzten 4 Wochen kein tank beschwert, geschweige denn, dass ich aus der Gruppe gekickt worden wäre.
Ich ziehe/binde/shackle nach Ansage mobs, beschäftige die und renne per disp. zum tank und sterbe nicht.

Sind tank und heiler das sogenannte *Imba*, merkt man das auch recht schnell, man macht mehr damage und ist Nr.2-1 im recount. Wobei die tanks dann oft so gut sind, dass sie führen, aber das ist mir- egal.

Das einzige, worauf es mir ankommt: Ich lasse antanken. Und wenn ein tank nur rusht und zuviel zieht - die mobbewältigung dann jedoch nicht gebacken bekommt, dann sage ich *STOP.* Besonders wenn der Heiler auch überfordert ist und ich zu oft einspringen muss. Stress für alle, und damage fehlt, für das ich eigentlich gemeldet war. Es geht meist, aber wird mühselig.

Und am Anfang bei den neuen Inis ist mir auch gesagt worden, dass mein damage nicht alles ist. Also wo ich losdonnerte wie verrückt und nur auf DPS schaute. Und wo ich dann Heiler und Tank überflüssige Schwierigkeiten bereitete.
Man schmollt, aber vielfach ist Kritik doch gerechtfertigt.

Das sollte jeder vielleicht im Hinterkopf haben, egal, welche Rasse/Klasse/- oder welches onlinegame gespielt wird.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (2. August 2010)

als ich gelesen habe ein icc equipter tank schafft keine 5er ini zu tanken gegen mage wl und dk musste ich schon lachen. 

Als Tank sehe ich momentan überhaupt nicht die nötigkeit aggro fähigkeiten zu verstärken, jetzt nicht und auch nicht in wotlk, hat eigentlich immer prima funktioniert - und dabei spiele ich krieger.

edit: tote dd sind schlechte dd


----------



## Latharíl (2. August 2010)

wenn jeder so denken würd wie du, chillers, dann wärs was anderes...ich habs bei den maintanks aus meim raid erlebt...wenn wir da mal aus jux hero daily machen un nen random dd bekommen, wirds bei uns im ts lustig...meistens weil der randomdd reinrennt und bombt bevor sich einer auch nur im kreis gedreht hat. 
da ist unser kriegertank konsequent. der setzt sich hin und guckt zu. denn ER pullt als tank.

klar sind dds, die mitdenken, schilden, cc benutzen etc. wertvoller als die ganzen "ey ich hab nen ae, ich hab den dmg-epeen"-dds, die NULL ahnung vom gruppenspiel haben.
( und jene, die denken, dass SIE die einzig wahre dd-klasse spielen und das nur wegen IHNEN der mob down geht oder per irreführung und/oder schurkenhandel der tank überhaupt an aggro kommt->geht mal ne runde sims spielen um soziales miteinander zu üben oder geht mal mit den nachbarskindern ne sandburg bauen zum teamplay testen)

wenn ich mit meim shadow in ner ini bin un ich seh dem tank an, dass er noch nich das prallste gear hat- oder nich auf meim niveau- dann halt ich mich zurück..oder heil mit wenns brenzlig wird...leider denken die meistens nur "*sabber* platz 1 im dmg-peen-o-meter *sabber* alles noobs *schulter klopf* ich bin der beste und größte und tollste *geifer*"
und diese lustigen herrschaften jammern dann das die tanks blöd sind, dass sie arrogant sind, dass sie sich weigern ihnen die mobs vom arsch zu nehmen...
wunderts euch?


----------



## Braamséry (2. August 2010)

Wenn du jez gesagt hättest "Frisch 80er Tank mit grad so Epic-EQ" hätt ich es dir so geglaubt, weil ich es von Freunden immer wieder hör.

Aber ein ICC EQ Tank braucht nur das was er an Resourcen zum Anfang hat.

Ein Warri hat 30 Wut.
Ein Dudu hat 30 Wut.
Ein DK baut seine Runenmacht auf.
Ein Pala hat volles Mana.

So.

Ein Pala feuert seinen Lichplitz dingens und hat praktisch instant biszu 10k würd ich mal tippen bei solchem EQ. Dazu Weihe und fertig. Mehr müsst er netma machen.
Ein Warri macht Donnerknall + Schockwelle und hat locker 15k. Da sollte bei 63 -131k hp bei den mobs schon reichen.
Ein DK macht Tod und Verfall und sonstwas. Der sollte eig kein prob damit haben.
Ein Dudu macht Prankenhieb + Zermalmen und ist fertig wenns crittet.

Sry, aber wenn man das EQ hat UND Probleme mit der Aggro hat. Ist man ein echt lausiger Tank wenn die DDs kein EQ von ICC HMs hat.


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (2. August 2010)

omen ftw!


----------



## Aznaj (2. August 2010)

Also wenn ich mir mal nen paar Antworten von vermeintlichen "Tanks" durchlese, krieg ich das kalte Kotzen.
Ich spiel hauptsächlich auch DD, aber wenn ich mir mal in ner random-Ini anschaue, wie da einige DD's rausrotzen als gäbs kein Morgen mehr, läufts mir auch kalt den Rücken runter...
Das ist halt die WotLK-Mentalität, die da einige leute an den Tag legen. Das random-Grp-Tool hat da seinen Teil zu beigetragen.
NUR: Wer meint, dass er sich solche Leute nicht antun muss, der soll am besten lokal auf seinem Server nach einer Gruppe suchen, hier auf einem sowieso vollkommen unneutralen Boden kommt sowieso nichts Vernünftiges zustande, was die ganzen "hirnlosen DD's" dazu bringt, ihr Verhalten zu ändern. Allein dass die Leute hier wegen einem SPIEL so beleidigt werden, find ich echt ganz schön bezeichnend.

Wenn ich lese, dass einige Tanks keine Anstalten machen, einen stiften gegangenen Mob wieder einzufangen, dann haben sie definitiv ihre Klasse verfehlt, denn das ist nunmal die Aufgabe eines Tanks (dachte ich zumindest immer).
So wie es die Aufgabe eines DD's ist, Schaden zu machen. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass ein Großteil der Tanks, dadurch dass sie die seltensten Vertreter ihrer Klasse sind, fast schon ein Primadonnen-artiges Verhalten an den Tag legen, was den Rest der Gruppe betrifft und ich denke jeder, der das hier liest, weiß was ich meine, da brauchts keine Erklärung mehr.

Trotzdem haben die Tanks unter uns auch Recht mit der Aussage, dass zu viele DD's einfach nicht auf ihre Aggro achten...Und wenn es dann zum Absterben der DD's kommt, sollen sie (die DD's) doch bitte auch die Verantwortung übernehmen, im RL würde außer im Film auch keiner ohne kugelsichere Weste einen mit Wumme inner Hand provozieren, er solle doch schießen... 
 Also heißt es für die Tanks unter uns einfach mal: Wer die Aggro zum *wiederholten* Male klaut, so dass alle Spotts cd haben, der darf sie behalten und soll sich gegen Flames nen dickes Fell anschaffen (oder Dudu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Dann find ich es auch durchaus legitim, sich bei den DD's zu beschweren. Nur wenn als Tank nichts getan wird, um selbst die "niederen"(vorsicht Ironie!) DD's am Leben zu halten, dann find ich die Anschuldigungen ungerechtfertigt. Es zwingt euch keiner, den Kopf für andere hinzuhalten.
Zur Verantwortung: Einige können das übrigens auch sehr gut, denn ich habe es nicht selten miterlebt, dass DD's, die sterben, sich selbst die Schuld geben, á la: "Tja, selber Schuld".

Eigentlich kann man also sagen: Behaltet eure Kommentare einfach für euch, es hört euch sowieso niemand, so war das doch oder?...xD


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (2. August 2010)

erst bei 8+ mobs sollte man in der lage sein, beim bomben aggro zu ziehen

und selbst da bremse ich mich nicht..wenn ich ma aggro hab is auch wayne


----------



## Aranshi (2. August 2010)

schon ewig nichmehr erlebt das ein tank in ner 5er ini keine aggro hatt...


----------



## Quendimimi (2. August 2010)

l2p


----------



## cheffe2402 (2. August 2010)

also mal ehrlich wer mit ICC Equip in ner 5er inni keine Aggro halten kann sollte sich schleunigst ausloggen und seinen Char löschen, damit wäre allen beteiligten geholfen...


----------



## Stevesteel (2. August 2010)

wofür wurde die Diskussion (eigentlich ists nur ein 8-seitiger Flamewar) hier überhaupt begonnen.
Der TE antwortet kein einziges mal oder äußert sich zu den Posts.
Ich denke, hier ist ein klassischer Troll Thread entstanden.
Ein Brocken Trollfleisch in die Runde geworfen, schon stürzen sich alle drauf.
Ab der Zeile, wo er was von einem ICC-euipten Tank der die Aggro nicht halten kann schreibt, 
braucht man doch gar nicht mehr weiterlesen und entlarvt dies als Trollversuch.


----------



## Kiefa (2. August 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ein Warri hat 30 Wut.
> 
> Ein Warri macht Donnerknall + Schockwelle und hat locker 15k. Da sollte bei 63 -131k hp bei den mobs schon reichen.



also als warri ist es oft das problem das ich anstürme und teils noch vor oder wärend des anstürmens macht der 1. dd sein aoe auf die mobs.
mit dem ergebnis das ich da stehe wo die mobs vorher standen und die mobs am dd. da muss man erstmal  zum donnerknall kommen wärend die mobs in der nähe sind.
und nein ich bin kein klickspieler. hab alle wichtigen fähigkeiten auf der tastatur. Das heißt das ichdirekt nachm global cooldown donnerknall mache


----------



## Esda (2. August 2010)

Wenn ich mit meinem kleinen Pala tanke, verliere ich selten Aggro weils halt einfach ist mit einem Paladin zu tanken. 

Wenn ich mal im Kampf, also nach meinem Pull und nach allem Zusammenziehen, die Aggro verliere, spotte ich selbsverständlich und mach mir Gedanken, warum ich nicht genug Aggro mach (das ist aber von lvl 10 bis 74 nur zweimal vorgekommen - Pala halt).

Wenn ein DD pullt, lass ich ihn einfach verrecken sofern der Heiler keine Aggro bekommt; auch wenn es ein Twink von unserm Gildenrat ist, der dann meint, mich als blöde Zicke bezeichnen zu müssen. 

Wenn der Heiler Aggro hat, beiß ich mich in den Hintern, mach mir einen Kaffee und denk drüber nach, dass ich mal besser aufpassen sollte.


Was mich aber wirklich nervt, sind Warris und Hexer-/Hunterpets, die die Mobs anstürmen, die ich eigentlich schön zu mir ziehen wollte um gemütlich AoE zu tanken. Aber in dem Fall gibts ja - nach ein paar Verwarnungen -


Tikume schrieb:


> Als Tank kann man da oft nur den Kopf schütteln und den Idioten paarmal verrecken lassen oder gleich aus der Gruppe kicken. An DD-Nachschub mangelt es ja nun nicht.


----------



## Terminsel (2. August 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> wofür wurde die Diskussion (eigentlich ists nur ein 8-seitiger Flamewar) hier überhaupt begonnen.
> Der TE antwortet kein einziges mal oder äußert sich zu den Posts.
> Ich denke, hier ist ein klassischer Troll Thread entstanden.
> Ein Brocken Trollfleisch in die Runde geworfen, schon stürzen sich alle drauf.
> ...



Sehr gut möglich, dass es ein Troll ist. Aber solche Tanks gibt es wirklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ademos14 (2. August 2010)

Quendimimi schrieb:


> l2p



l2begründen.


----------



## Killabunny (2. August 2010)

Ich finde, dass der Topic-Ersteller Recht hat. Ich bombe zwar auch total gern einfach in die Gruppe, aber weiß dann auch dass ich Schuld bin, wenn ich tot bin. :-) Passiert halt, wenn ich Finger nich still halten kann. Und wenn ihr alle sagt, dass muss ein Tank ab.. dann denkt doch mal bitte auch an die kleinen Tanks, die gerade erst anfangen. -.- Klar kann man sich total schnell equip farmen, aber das heißt noch lang nich, dass ich gleich tanken kann und da red ich aus eigener Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am schlimmsten finde ich es, wenn dds nachdem sie an Aggro gestorben sind wortlos die Gruppe verlassen.. Denke man sollte immer fair miteinander umgehen, auch in random inis und auf die Spieler eingehen. Dann ist da eben ein Tank der noch nicht so gut ist, dann pass ich halt bisschen besser auf und helf ihm und dann klappt das schon. Dann dauert die Ini halt 5 Minuten länger, aber macht vlt sogar ein bisschen mehr Spaß als das normale Durchgerenne! :-)

/vote 4 mehr reden in Random Inis ;-)


----------



## ComPoti (2. August 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Aggro verliert und dann auch noch die Mobs nicht rechtzeitig wieder ranholt liegt das an eurer Unfähigkeit und nicht an den DDs



Und wann verliert man die meiste Aggro? Wenn ein DD glaubt er müsse ein anderes Ziel als der Tank haben und fröhlich drauf los bomben, komme was da wolle.

Und wenn ein DD einfach nicht auf sein z.B. Omen kucken kann um zu sehen wie es mit der Aggro steht, dann dürfte das nichts mit "Unfähigkeit" des Tanks zu tun haben. Höchstens mit geistiger Umnachtung des betroffenen Spielers, der mit einem Auge auf Recount fixiert und mitten in einer Voidzone stehend seine Rotation... äh "Prioritätenliste"... abspult. DAS ist Unfähigkeit, hoffen das seine mehr als mangelhaften Spielkenntnisse in Instanzen vom Tank oder Heiler wieder rausgerissen wird.


----------



## -Michl- (2. August 2010)

blalblabla, icc-equipten Tank klaut man keine Aggro blabla lern tanken blablabla Boon...

Ich hab selbst 2 Icc-equipte Tanks (Bärchen und Kriegerin) und die sind nicht ICC-gezogen worden... es geht sehr wohl dem "245+ equipten" Tank die Aggro zu klauen. 
also ich schaffe es mit meinem Main, ein Mage, doch auch hin und wieder.

AoE bevor der Tank überhaut an allen Mobs ist.
SingleVollDmg auf das nicht mit Totenschädel markierte Ziel
sofort AoE in einer verteilten Gruppe mit mindestens 2 Castern besser 3
und bestimmte noch einige Möglichkeiten mehr...




> Ein Warri hat 30 Wut.
> Ein Dudu hat 30 Wut.



hmm und was wenn CD is? welche DDler warten denn 10 sec bis der Wut-CD wieder rdy ist?

wenn der (meist) Platten-equipte DD meint er müßte pullen, setzt ich mich hin und schau zu und gottseidank die meisten Heiler auch.
ich gehöre sicherlich nicht zu den Tanks der Primadonnen-Klasse und ich bin weiß Gott nicht überheblich...
Eine Ini oder ein Raid ist für mich ein Teamplay und wenn die Gruppe zusammenspielt, macht es echt saumäßig Spaß, aber wenn einer meint, er kann es auch alleine, dann soll er es versuchen bis er es kapiert oder leaved. Ich hab keinen Bock solch einem Egomanen hinterher zu spotten.


Prizipiel ist die Formel ganz einfach: bekommt der Heal-Aggro ist der Tank Schuld; bekommt der DD Aggro, ist er selber Schuld!
Alle DDs haben Aggro-Reduce Fähigkeiten und sollten das mit Omen kapiert haben. 
Wenn ich mit meinem Mage in Inis bin und ein Tank hat Probleme mit Aggro (meist weil er einfach noch nicht das Überequip hat) dann lass ich ihn halt beim antanken 2-3 Sek. Zeit oder wechsel das Target wenn der Bildschirm flackert oder mach halt mal verblassen im Bosskampf (scheiss auf die Dps, die 3-4 sek reissen es in den Hero inis nicht raus).

leider leider wird sich's aber nicht so schnell ändern... 
Ich hoffe und wünsche mir, das Blizz ihre Aussage einhält und wieder mehr benötigtes CC in Ini's und Instanzen umsetzt, es macht einfach mehr Spaß wenn wieder n bissl Taktik gefordert ist und nicht nur ausschliesslich Dps.

In stillem Gedenken an die Pre-WoLK-Inis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarvan (2. August 2010)

MIMIMI Oo
Und schon hätten wir den Sieger für den überflüssigsten Thread des Jahres 2010! Wer mit Icc Equip in einer 5er Instanz nicht tanken kann soll das Tanken sein lassen, echt mal!
Ansonsten mag ich auch keine DDs die bei Elite mobs soviel AoE machen! Ich mach immer ein paar Dots mit meinem Shadow, bis die richtig ticken hat der Tank Aggro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (2. August 2010)

WoW ist eben ein Spiel für mmo-anfänger da kann man wohl noch nicht zu viel von den Leuten erwarten.

Und dann gibt es ja noch den Damage-Meter. Wer nicht ganz oben steht wird doch schief angekuckt.


----------



## Kromdorf (2. August 2010)

habe nicht alle beiträge gelesen,

aber ich bin tank und mein job ist es egal ob die dds jetzt anfangen zu bomben etc. bevor ich am gegner bin,
ich mir so schnell es geht die aggro zu holen... wir haben ja auch fähigkeiten wie herausforderungsruf, spöttischer schlag, einschreiten etc.
die dds kriegen bisl was ab, aber ich hab die aggro und weiter gehts... jeder lebt usw.

auch wenn man in die situation kurz kommt wie der verfasser beschreibt... hab ich noch nie erlebt das es andauern in der ini oder raid so ist... einmal kann mann sich ja wohl ein bischen anstrengen um die aggro schnell aufzubauen! 

"in wotlk werden fehler verziehen!"


----------



## marshmellow07 (2. August 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> wer als dd an aggro stirbt, hat keine ahnung was er tut.
> es heißt nicht umsonst:
> wenn der tank stirbt, ist der heiler schuld.
> wenn der heiler stirbt, ist der tank schuld.
> wenn der dd stirbt, ist der dd schuld.



Jaja....Blabla....

Das ist einer der größten schwachsinnigen Aussagen die ich jemals gehört habe! Das ist DIE AUSREDE für unfähige Tanks!

Aso....
Auch ich habe mit mehr als 1 Char geraidet! Ele/Heil-Schami, Holy-Priest, Retro/Schutz-Pala, Kampf-Schurken.....
Also komm mir nicht mit sowas.....
Ich habe über 4Jahre DD´s und knappe 2 Jahre Tank Erfahrung! Ich behaupt doch etwas an Ahnung zu haben, mag nicht viel sein aber doch nen klein wenig! 


Bei einem gut eingespielten Team passieren sollche ausrutscher eh nicht! Und im Raid sollt das schon mal gar nicht der Fall sein (hierbei gelten meiner Meinung nach auch andere Regeln als in Ini´s)! Und was in Random Gruppen so los ist kennt man ja! Dennoch habe ich als Tank noch nie Probleme mit Aggro-Ping Pong gehabt! Mich kotzt es regelrecht an wie unfähige Tanks sich immer aus der Sch**** reden wollen!

Lg Marshmellow


----------



## -Xang- (2. August 2010)

Kann das Problem nicht ganz nachvollziehen, gerade als DK hat man ziemlich gute Initial- und auch Flächenaggro durch Tod und Verfall. Außerdem brauche ich zu Beginn keine Ressourcen wie Runenmacht, sondern nur meine Runen auf ready. Vielleicht ist das Antanken als Krieger da schwieriger, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Viel mehr stört mich das Pullen von den DD´s, weil sie merken, es läuft ohne Probleme oder man mal 10s wartet, weil ne Manaklasse trinkt. Besonders Jäger scheinen da nen nervösen Zeigefinger zu haben.


----------



## Leuren (2. August 2010)

Es ist immer das gleiche aber als Tank musst du das halt akzeptieren. Wenn ein Damage Dealer ("DD") pullt dann musst du ihm die Aggro wegnehmen. Zudem als Kriegertank die Aggro von Riesigen Gruppen Halten ohne antanken ------> Natürlich kann mann sie nicht halten. Aber es gibt schliesslich viele Möglichkeiten als Kriegertank Massenaggro zu halten zum einen Donnerknall dann Spalten ec. 
Ich ergänze:

Trash = Abfall = Kein Gegner = Eine Plage
Boss = Gegner = 100% Aggro auf dem Tank sonst Whipe = Das einzige was zählt. ( Und hier meine Ich Bosse aus ICC die einen "DD" normalerweise gleich umhauen)


----------



## Rothnar / Narik (2. August 2010)

Also - der Tank hat auch CDs. Und ein Warri Spott und Massenspott, dann ENDE.
Das Geblubber man müsse als ICC equipter Tank die Aggro von 5+ halten ist kompletter Unfug. Es geht hier um eine sauber Antankphase. Früher sprach man mal von Aggromanagement. Ja das gibts. Wenn ich aber auseinanderstehende Caster habe kann ich die nicht instant zusammensammeln. Also schnappe ich mir 2 Solo und die 3 anderen zusammen. Da wechselt nun mal das Fokustarget - sorry, aber leider geht das noch nicht anders. Oft genug passierts aber, dass mich die "angehauenen" Mobs schon Richtung Gruppe überholen wenn ich die anderen noch nicht mal mit nem Donnerknall versorgt habe. Also Spott, Massenspott, beides auf CD. 3 DD Aggro, der Heiler bekommt langsam auch Not. Stehen ja noch 3 Ungetankt rum (ja, wenn ich Spotte kann ich in der Zeit keine Aggro auf die anderen Mobs draufpacken). So nimmt das Unheil seinen Lauf.
Die Argumente "Tank muss die Aggro halten"... also ehrlich. Wenn ich Furor spiele und nach Charge instant WW drtaufhaue - viel Spass dem Tank. Oder dem Heiler... Leute die bei sowas draufgehen haben einfach ein Problem, bissle mitzudenken.


----------



## Synus (2. August 2010)

Zum einen muss ich sagen, dass viele Tanks schnell eine Ini durchhaben wollen und deshalb mehrere Gruppen pullen und das auch schaffen. Das erklärt den Grund, warum DD's sofort Bomben. Wenn du nicht willst, dass sie das machen, sag das an und mach Zeichen. 
Ich weiss jetzt nicht wies dir geht, aber am besten du spielst mal alle 3 Arten von Klassen (Heiler, DD, Tank), dann siehst du auch, dass jede Vor-und Nachteile hat. Ich persönlich bin gegen das zunehmende Selbstbewusstsein der Tanks, damit sie glauben sie könnten sich alles erlauben. Denn darunter leiden dann die DD's. Aber wie gesagt, wenn man vorher abspricht sollte es keine Probleme geben- ja auch in Random-Inis gibts einen Chat und wer den nicht nutzt, braucht sich nicht zu beschweren.


----------



## Lokibu (2. August 2010)

Lol immer diese Schuldzuweisungen.

Ich sag nur eins... bei Cataclysm werden mindestens 80% der hier postenden DDs  dauerhaft ne Gruppe im Randomfinder suchen. Denn kein Tank wird das Aggro so halten können, wie man es jetzt kann. Von wegen gleich drauf los und den nächstbesten Mob umhauen. Aber diese Erfahrung sollt ihr später selber machen. Bis dahin lese ich diese witzigen Anschuldigungen und freue mich auf eure Chats wie "Man halt doch mal die Aggro", "Wipe", "Heiler tod", "..hat die Gruppe verlassen"... ach ich freue mich schon wie ein Schneekönig darauf. 

In der Beta läuft das nämlich gerade genauso ab. Es dauert bis man ne fähige Gruppe an DDs findet. Meistens löst sich die Gruppe auf, weil mindestens 1 DD nicht einsehen will, dass er kein AE machen darf.


----------



## Braamséry (2. August 2010)

marshmellow07 schrieb:


> Jaja....Blabla....
> 
> Das ist einer der größten schwachsinnigen Aussagen die ich jemals gehört habe! Das ist DIE AUSREDE für unfähige Tanks!
> 
> ...



Es war mal ne Faustregel für Random Grps. Das galt eben auch meist nur für 5er Inis. Wo war man sonst auch groß rnd drin außer vllt T4 Content?

Wenn der Tank starb und das mit akzeptablem EQ und einer normalen Anzahl an gegnern, was früher ja üblich war, genauso wie CC, war eben der Heal schuld.
Wenn der Heiler starb genau andersrum wenn er net selbst gepullt hat.
Und wenn der oben besagte Fall da war musste der DD meist was dummes machen wie z.B. das Main target ignorieren um zu sterben. Und dann war er selbst schuld.


----------



## Zanny (2. August 2010)

ComPoti schrieb:


> Und wann verliert man die meiste Aggro? Wenn ein DD glaubt er müsse ein anderes Ziel als der Tank haben und fröhlich drauf los bomben, komme was da wolle.
> 
> Und wenn ein DD einfach nicht auf sein z.B. Omen kucken kann um zu sehen wie es mit der Aggro steht, dann dürfte das nichts mit "Unfähigkeit" des Tanks zu tun haben. Höchstens mit geistiger Umnachtung des betroffenen Spielers, der mit einem Auge auf Recount fixiert und mitten in einer Voidzone stehend seine Rotation... äh "Prioritätenliste"... abspult. DAS ist Unfähigkeit, hoffen das seine mehr als mangelhaften Spielkenntnisse in Instanzen vom Tank oder Heiler wieder rausgerissen wird.



Das was du beschreibst war die Classic/Bc Situation. Heute wird einfach alles weggebombt sobald mehr als 2 Gegner da sind und fähige Tanks haben damit kein Problem. 


Wenn 20 Leute bomben und der 21. Single Target Schaden auf ein beliebiges Ziel macht sieht das natürlich anders aus aber ein guter Tank fängt auch den Mob rechtzeitig wieder ein.


----------



## Shasta (2. August 2010)

marshmellow07 schrieb:


> [...]Retro-Pala[...]



Bester Verschreiber ever, Ich schmeiß mich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:laugh:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich stell mir da so nen blonden Typen mit Schmalz-Tolle und Glitzer-Schlaghosen vor...


----------



## Zuckerbub (2. August 2010)

Bist ein armer Tank. DD's die nicht nahe dran sind dir die Aggro zu klauen, bzw sie dir zu klauen spielen nicht am limit! Ein tank der die agro nicht halten kann ist entweder frisch 80 oder spielt auch nicht am limit. Spiele selber Krieger und DK Tank. Wie sicher schon beschrieben ist es kein Problem mit den beiden Klassen genug intial agro zu machen. Pala kenne ich nicht, wird aber mit Weihe das gleiche sein. DUDU Tank kenne ich leider zu wenig. Wenn ein initial Problem besteht, dann wohl am ehsten mit der klasse.

Gruss


----------



## Maniaccc (2. August 2010)

Ich selbst spiele auch nen Warri Tank, und man erlebt manchmal echt die tollsten dinge. Sicherlich verliere ich selbst auch Aggro wenn ich a: gepennt hab b: mich verklickt habe oder c: was weiß ich. 
Aber es gibt Spieler die machen es einem wirklich nicht leicht.
Ich persönlich find es immer schön wenn man beim Anstürmen von einem magischen Geschoss überholt wird (bildlich gesprochen). Als Tank braucht man halt seine Zeit um gewissen Tasten zu drücken damit man die Aggro bekommt. Das halten im Kampf ist eher nicht das Problem ich beziehe mich hier nur auf Sekunde 0-2 am Anfang des Kampfes. Ich zweifle hier auch nicht an das die spieler der DD Chars ihre Klasse nicht beherschen aber ein Teil von denen war auch, wenn sie noch so toll Eqiupt sind nie in einer "Anspruchsvollen" Instanz.
Und ich meine hier eher die schönen Raid Instanzen aus den Classic Zeiten. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern das in MC oder Bwl oder dem UrNaxx einer aus der Reihe getanzt ist.

Leider leider wurde der Anspruch an den Spieler mit den Addons und Patches stetig gesenkt.


----------



## reappy (2. August 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Erstens hab ich nichts von Fulldmg gesagt und Zweitens ist normal immer der erste vom Tank anvisierte mob Fokustarget und sollte auch entsprechend Angegriffen, Angetankt sein.
> Erzähl mir jetzt nichts anderes.



Nicht zwingend, es gibt viele arten zu tanken, normal weist du nach der ersten mobgruppe ob der tank das erste target nur antankt und dann die gruppe holt, oder ob das sein first target ist.
Und schon ab der zweiten mobgruppe weist du was der tank vor hat und es sollte kein problem sein das richtige target zu focusen. Und das ist nicht wirklich schwer oder aufwändig das ein dd das nicht zusammen bringt.

Alternativ kann ein tank aber auch darauf reagieren. Ich beispielsweise warte auch nicht bis die mobs kommen sondern switche vom ersten target weg. Aber bevor der erwähnte erste mob an nem dd dran ist habe ich die restlichen mobs und spotte den ersten. So bekommt ein dd maximal einen hit ab meist nicht mal das.

Zur not hilft auch noch schnelles pullen.
Wenn von der mobgruppe nur noch 2 mobs leben habe ich bei jedem mob meist einen aggro vorsprung von 50 - 100k dies ist mehr als die gruppe braucht um den mob zu killen ohne aggro zu ziehen. Da kann man leicht schon in die nächste trash gruppe chargen bis meine mitspieler dann da sind könnt ich schon wieder locker weiter laufen. Dies ist zwar für die dd´s recht anstrengend, aber es geht schnell und als tank kann man dabei echt chillen.


----------



## -t3xX- (2. August 2010)

Ich mein ich habe ein 73 Hexer der macht auch seine 1.7k dps und das tanken die meisten tanks auch weg manchmal 
habe ich zwar aggro aber bis die bei mir sind , sind die eh down von dahher wayne!
Aber ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das ein 80ger ICC equipter tank in Heroics
nicht die aggro hält ,dan ist das nicht schuld der DDs außer es sind solche spezialisten die pullen.
(Die lasse ich auch gern mal verrecken!)

MFG -t3xX-


----------



## marshmellow07 (2. August 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Es war mal ne Faustregel für Random Grps. Das galt eben auch meist nur für 5er Inis. Wo war man sonst auch groß rnd drin außer vllt T4 Content?
> 
> Wenn der Tank starb und das mit akzeptablem EQ und einer normalen Anzahl an gegnern, was früher ja üblich war, genauso wie CC, war eben der Heal schuld.
> Wenn der Heiler starb genau andersrum wenn er net selbst gepullt hat.
> Und wenn der oben besagte Fall da war musste der DD meist was dummes machen wie z.B. das Main target ignorieren um zu sterben. Und dann war er selbst schuld.



Ich weis ich weis.
Habe auch noch die WoW Classic Zeiten miterlebt....damals wars aber auch so das Du nen gut Equipten Tank so gut wie nicht zu Gesicht bekommen hast. Damals als Ultima Ratio noch am Leben war und die meisten Raidler am Server Ewige Wacht hatten. Dennoch sage ich das es eine Ausrede ist. War es Damals und Heute auch noch!

Damals hatte man noch richtig Spielen müssen und nicht so wie heute...rein laufen...bomben...nächste Gruppe....

Damals war der Blackrock noch ne Herausforderung, gibt im Spiel nichts was mit den alten 5er inis von der Schwierigkeit noch zu vergleichen ist...nicht mal Raids! Darum sage ich hier auch das es mich ankotzt wenn hier herumgemault wird nur weil die Leute Ihre Klasse nicht beherschen! Heutzutage wird jeder mitgenommen und im nachhinein rumgemault! Damals wurdest innerhalb weniger Zeit Server bekannt und das einzigste was Du noch machen konntest war Farmen gehen und Daumen Lutschen weil Du nirgends mehr wo mitgenommen wurdest usw....




-t3xX- schrieb:


> Ich mein ich habe ein 73 Hexer der macht auch seine 1.7k dps und das tanken die meisten tanks auch weg manchmal
> habe ich zwar aggro aber bis die bei mir sind , sind die eh down von dahher wayne!
> Aber ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das ein 80ger ICC equipter tank in Heroics
> nicht die aggro hält ,dan ist das nicht schuld der DDs außer es sind solche spezialisten die pullen.
> ...



Die einzigste die eventuell Probs bekommen könnten wären Pala Tanks, mit ICC Equipt. Die bekommen fast keinen Schaden somit keinen Heal und dadurch kein Mana. Hat sich aber auch gelegt mit deren Fähigkeit wo sie etwas Mana slebst reggen. Habe mit meinem Pala in heroes mit Naxx und etwas Ulduar Equipt immer haufen weise MAna Pots für inis mitgenommen.


Lg Mashmellow


----------



## Petu (2. August 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es gibt wirklich erstaunlich viele DD's die offenbar nicht mal das kleine 1x1 des Gruppenspiels beherrschen.
> 
> Als Tank kann man da oft nur den Kopf schütteln und den Idioten paarmal verrecken lassen oder gleich aus der Gruppe kicken. An DD-Nachschub mangelt es ja nun nicht.



10/10. Das stimmt so.


----------



## Lokibu (2. August 2010)

Ne einfache Frage, wieso ist es als DD nicht möglich 5 sekunden zu warten?


----------



## Lyceana (2. August 2010)

Wenn der DD stirbt, is der Tank schuld, wenn der Tank stirbt, is der Heiler schuld, wenn der Heiler stirbt, is der DD schuld, ende :>


----------



## Latharíl (2. August 2010)

oh gott...XD blackrock...

wenn man nen twink levelt...und man macht fast 8 lvl in brd..un bekommt gruppen, wo nur gebombt wird un sich die leute wundern, dass sie draufgehn XD ach ja XD welcome wotlk-dds....


----------



## Lyceana (2. August 2010)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin versteh ich net wieso immer i.welche DD's Aggro klauen, wenn sie sehen der's net angetankt. Ich spiel alles, als Tank bitte ich ihn halt etwas auf Omen zu achten, als DD entschuldige ich mich wenn ich Aggro zieh' und als Heiler spotte ich halt /:


----------



## Lokibu (2. August 2010)

> und als Heiler spotte ich halt /:



das machst du? *ggg*


----------



## Lyceana (2. August 2010)

Wenn ich's gegenheilen kann (als Pala/Schamanin) immer =)


----------



## Terminsel (2. August 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> 10/10. Das stimmt so.



Das stimmt so, ja.

Aber genau so stimmt, dass es erstaunlich viele Tanks gibt, die das Gruppenspiel nicht beherrschen. Und ebenso Heiler. Bei den DDs fällt es nur mehr, auf, da es diese in größerer Anzahl gibt. Ich möchte wetten, setzt man die Anzahl an unfähigen Tanks ins Verhältnis zur Gesamtzahl der Tanks, so kommt man auf eine prozentual etwa gleiche Menge an Honks, wie bei den DDs. Und bei den Heiler ebenso.

Es bleibt dabei: Vernünftiges Gruppenspiel betrift alle Rollen im Raid/in der Gruppe. Mein Empfinden ist im Moment, dass von den DDs ganz besonders viel Rücksichtnahme gefordert wird, während Tanks und Heiler beinahe Narrenfreiheit genießen. Bei meinen letzten Instanzgängen, um meinen DK auszurüsten (und das waren viele) habe ich mehr unfähige (in Ermangelung eines besseren Wortes) Tanks gesehen, als DDs.
Da werden riesige Gruppen zusammen gepullt, aber die Aggro halten ist dann nicht mehr drin.
Da werden Ziele markiert, aber nicht angetankt.
Da ist der Tank schon in der nächsten Mobgruppe, während der Heiler noch sein Mana säuft.

Ich sage nicht, dass Tanks schlimmer sind, als die anderen beiden Gruppen. Aber sie sind auch nicht besser. Das ist schlichtweg ein Irrglaube, dem viele - allen voran besonders selbstherrliche Tanks - gern erliegen.


----------



## Progamer13332 (2. August 2010)

dk is das selbe und der is noch ärmer dran

keine runen--->keine styles--->wipe wegen keine aggro


----------



## Petu (2. August 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Das stimmt so, ja.
> 
> Aber genau so stimmt, dass es erstaunlich viele Tanks gibt, die das Gruppenspiel nicht beherrschen. Und ebenso Heiler.(...)



Ja nun, was soll denn beispielsweise der Heiler machen, als versuchen evtl. "verrücktgewordene" DDs zu heilen und dann wenn es mal nicht klappen sollte direkt ein "Du Gimp, wo war die Heilung?" ( für mich wäre hier die Ignoreliste die Lösung ) an den Kopf geworfen bekommt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. August 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Aggro verliert und dann auch noch die Mobs nicht rechtzeitig wieder ranholt liegt das an eurer Unfähigkeit und nicht an den DDs



Solche Leute verlassen immer weinend die Gruppe, wenn ich mit meinem Tank unterwegs bin. Typische Generation-WotLK.


----------



## Terminsel (3. August 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> Ja nun, was soll denn beispielsweise der Heiler machen, als versuchen evtl. "verrücktgewordene" DDs zu heilen und dann wenn es mal nicht klappen sollte direkt ein "Du Gimp, wo war die Heilung?" ( für mich wäre hier die Ignoreliste die Lösung ) an den Kopf geworfen bekommt.



Davon sprach ich auch nicht, sondern von Gruppen, die sich normal verhalten. Da gibt es dann trotzdem Heiler, die sagen "Mein Mana ist nur für den Tank." Also darfst du dir als DD keinen Fehler erlauben. Wenn die Leute alle machen, was sie wollen, sind sie auch selber schuld, wenn was schief geht, da stimmen wir überein. Der Tenor meiner bishering Posts sollte eigentlich vermitteln, dass es primär auf die Zusammenarbeit ankommt.


----------

